# Random Cellphone Pics 4



## georgia_home (May 22, 2021)

A little weather over the hills today. And wrapping around 1000…


----------



## jiminbogart (May 23, 2021)

Is that a highway rest stop with dump stations?


----------



## buckmanmike (May 23, 2021)

I was thinking that too. Why would anyone want to "camp" in a treeless paved parking lot.
Same crowd that camps at Walmart I guess.


----------



## georgia_home (May 23, 2021)

thats the county shooting complex. Main parking lot. Off to the right are about 25 skeet/trap fields, 2 sporting clays courses, and up the hill, also to the right, are rifle/pistol shooting lanes. 50-200y

these are camper spots. down the hill, to the left are more camper spots, some covered, and stuff.



jiminbogart said:


> Is that a highway rest stop with dump stations?


----------



## jiminbogart (May 23, 2021)

Darn partial tube of construction adhesive dried up after only 6 years.

I wonder if I can get a refund?


----------



## Thunder Head (May 24, 2021)

Went to visit my grandmother in Murphy N.C. Never seen Mtn. laurel this dark of pink before. Buds are almost red to my naked eye.


----------



## trad bow (May 24, 2021)

Nice photo Thunderhead. I need to ride up to Murphy myself and pay respects.


----------



## ddgarcia (May 24, 2021)

Promoted myself to supervisor status on my bush hog'n job.

Management has its perks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2021)

All day everyday.


----------



## Whitefeather (May 24, 2021)

The upcoming Flower Moon in 30276


----------



## treemanjohn (May 24, 2021)

He's always on the hunt around the house


----------



## HarryO45 (May 26, 2021)

A Scatter Gun Welcome


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 26, 2021)

Stopped to pee yesterday evening and thought "man that view'll make a couple of good pics".  I am usually wrong, but this time I feel like I was right


----------



## Whitefeather (May 26, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Stopped to pee yesterday evening and thought "man that view'll make a couple of good pics".  I am usually wrong, but this time I feel like I was right
> 
> View attachment 1082376View attachment 1082377



Food plots look to be coming along nicely up there


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 26, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Food plots look to be coming along nicely up there



big big food plots!


----------



## Whitefeather (May 26, 2021)

Yes I know. Hopefully northern Indiana's look good too


----------



## georgia_home (May 26, 2021)

remember, gotta hunt the choke points! 



Jim Thompson said:


> big big food plots!
> View attachment 1082379


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 26, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Yes I know. Hopefully northern Indiana's look good too



Just heard on the crop report yesterday that most of middle to north Indiana's crops are in the ground and the outlook is looking great.  Middle and south is taking it's time getting planted because of the rain.


----------



## WishboneW (May 26, 2021)

Cardinal drinking out of the dog/cat water bowl


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 27, 2021)

Kitty cat is chillaxin


----------



## HarryO45 (May 27, 2021)

Justice 
Mr Sparky


----------



## Mars (May 27, 2021)

My boy got snake bit a couple years ago. I was really surprised because it had been a very cold few days back in January 2018. He healed up and is doing fine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 27, 2021)

Glad I wasnt in a white truck


----------



## georgia_home (May 27, 2021)

I can see cool hand Luke and the gang shoveling down that road.



Jim Thompson said:


> Glad I wasnt in a white truck
> View attachment 1082481View attachment 1082482View attachment 1082483


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 27, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> I can see cool hand Luke and the gang shoveling down that road.



Calling it a job dont make it right boss


----------



## naildrvr (May 27, 2021)

$4,417.00
Talk about feeling violated....


----------



## naildrvr (May 27, 2021)

I feel like I'm being taken advantage of every which way I turn ?


----------



## Dub (May 27, 2021)

Goodbye Mr Squirrel.


----------



## Da Possum (May 27, 2021)

Awesome pics, Dub!!!


----------



## 4HAND (May 27, 2021)

Noticed these at the edge of my driveway this morning. 

Never seen deer sign at my house before.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 27, 2021)

Pulling home runs to the panel. I label each one so I know what it is.

This circuit is for the dishwasher.


----------



## Theturtle (May 27, 2021)

Quick fishing trip


----------



## Dutch (May 28, 2021)

The partial lunar eclipse Wendsday AM


----------



## Dutch (May 28, 2021)

Here kitty, kitty


----------



## treemanjohn (May 28, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> $4,417.00
> Talk about feeling violated....View attachment 1082514


Can't hide money brother


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 28, 2021)

Storm was coming in quick yesterday eve.  Half windshield and canvas roof in the summertime made me turn around and go the other way.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Noticed these at the edge of my driveway this morning.
> View attachment 1082544
> Never seen deer sign at my house before.


Put up a flood light and a feeder


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (May 28, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Put up a flood light and a feeder


I figure my German Shepherd will keep them at bay.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2021)

Sucks to be wiring a house right now. Wire prices have gone up 2.5 times.

It will take a $235 piece of 6/3 just to run the circuit for my oven.

Lowes and HD have no 1,000 spools of 14/2 or 12/2 and no 250' rolls of 14/3.

I wonder why the plumbing companies aren't having a hard time keeping the product level up and prices down?


----------



## jiminbogart (May 29, 2021)

Unlocking the gate the other morning and there was something a couple hundred feet away, sitting on the ground. I thought it may be a coyote or something.


----------



## Thunder Head (May 30, 2021)




----------



## normaldave (May 30, 2021)

Breakfast on top of Walden Ridge, TN this AM. Cool and breezy.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 30, 2021)

I managed to sneak pretty close .


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 30, 2021)

Big Blue


----------



## 4HAND (May 30, 2021)

Love blue crabs! Any crabs for that matter.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Love blue crabs! Any crabs for that matter.


yes Sir me too...got him and about 20 of his friends coming to dinner tonight.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Whitefeather (May 30, 2021)

Today was just a good day


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2021)

We were out riding last eve and saw a coworkers truck parked below the dam on a little pond..  Rolled up on him fishing.  Went ahead and offered him a cold beer so he could tell me why he had all his tackle in a womans bag


----------



## Danuwoa (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Danuwoa (May 31, 2021)

BBQ, home made macaroni and cheese, tater salad and watching the younguns have fun.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2021)

Picking berries isn't just about snakes and ticks anymore.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Picking berries isn't just about snakes and ticks anymore.
> View attachment 1083111View attachment 1083112



Those are best for jelly and pie, but I sure love em when they are red picked straight off the plant.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2021)

Cutting grass yesterday. Corn behind the house is starting to look good.  Oh and I have a good bit of grass to cut and need to stay hydrated with yellow water


----------



## fishfryer (May 31, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> We were out riding last eve and saw a coworkers truck parked below the dam on a little pond..  Rolled up on him fishing.  Went ahead and offered him a cold beer so he could tell me why he had all his tackle in a womans bag
> 
> View attachment 1083072


But did he catch anything?


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> But did he catch anything?



One crappie on a top water lure.  He said I caught him resting on the bank


----------



## fishfryer (May 31, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> One crappie on a top water lure.  He said I caught him resting on the bank


You caught him loafing but he wasn’t skunked.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 31, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> One crappie on a top water lure.



He must be a greenhorn. I would have told you about all the big ones I threw back.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 31, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Cutting grass yesterday. Corn behind the house is starting to look good.  Oh and I have a good bit of grass to cut and need to stay hydrated with yellow water



I wish I could get my wife to cut the grass.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I wish I could get my wife to cut the grass.



Mine cuts sometimes, but she has smaller ankles ?


----------



## 4HAND (May 31, 2021)

My MIL says if you hang a gray plastic bag full of other bags to puff it out it will keep Carpenter Bees away.
Supposedly they think it's  a hornet's nest...........


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2021)

my TJ parked next to the owner of Jake's on the river in Townsend TN.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Those are best for jelly and pie, but I sure love em when they are red picked straight off the plant.



Have never tried that. I will.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (May 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> View attachment 1083160


One of the longest tails on a lizard I've ever seen


----------



## DSGB (Jun 1, 2021)

Thistle growing in my clover plot


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 1, 2021)

Sun setting on a great weekend...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 1, 2021)

Another fine evening for a ride


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2021)

Found these at Walmart this morning. Never had them before.





They were next to the frog eggs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## basstrkr (Jun 7, 2021)

A very dangerous looking samich.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> A very dangerous looking samich.


It was. That was from Bellagio’s Bistro in Woodfin, NC. Great place to eat.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 7, 2021)

Grandson's HS graduation.
Wolcott, Co.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 7, 2021)

When old people meet new technology.
Camera pointed in the wrong direction.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 7, 2021)

Me and @BBQOutdoors77 playin in woods yeterdy...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2021)

20 minutes ago


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 7, 2021)

bullgator said:


> 20 minutes agoView attachment 1084185View attachment 1084186


Ain’t ever seen that part of Florida.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Ain’t ever seen that part of Florida.


My secret spot!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Ain’t ever seen that part of Florida.



Must be around Sand Mountain in Fort Meade.
We went there a lot as kids in the 60's.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 7, 2021)

started last week. 

double the fun!

https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-cellphone-pics-4.994489/




NCHillbilly said:


> Time to start another one.View attachment 1084156


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 7, 2021)

Rekon shes comfortable in her new home?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 7, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Time to start another one.View attachment 1084156



mercy.....how many cell phone threads do you need????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> started last week.
> 
> double the fun!
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-cellphone-pics-4.994489/


Oops! Didn't see that one, people were still posting in the #3 thread with over a thousand posts in it. I'll get rid of this one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 7, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> started last week.
> 
> double the fun!
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/random-cellphone-pics-4.994489/


OK, I merged them under your original one. Sorry about that.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 7, 2021)

Dogs were flipping out on the back porch today. My wife sent me a series of pics.

We haven't seen a deer in the neighborhood, until today, in 12 years or so.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 7, 2021)

Had a bad thunderstorm roll through last night. Bad hail/wind.

Luckily the trees in this hood are only 25 years old or so. We just had leaves and small limbs down and hail damage. 

A lot of big trees in the area came down. They said it was up to 80mph winds.

Some folks got hammered. 

I was trimming my beard and head(no guard on the beard and #1/2 on the head, every Sunday) when a lightning strike lite me up. The shaver arced and I got zapped through my index finger and thumb down to my elbow. Fingers are still a little numb.


We saw a house on the news that had several trees in the pool and around the yard with a limb through the roof. From the shot all you could see were downed trees. Turns out that the house belongs to a member here on GON. My business partner's daughter and SIL.

Got about $25k damage to my house from the hail. Truck seems OK. I'll give it a hand wash to be sure.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 7, 2021)

Dang that ain't good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 8, 2021)

That looks like a rough one.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 8, 2021)

Me and my youngins took a day trip to Cherokee yesterday. Mean bunch.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Dogs were flipping out on the back porch today. My wife sent me a series of pics.
> 
> We haven't seen a deer in the neighborhood, until today, in 12 years or so.
> 
> View attachment 1084256


Deer love those fresh green leaves that get knocked out of the trees


----------



## flynlow (Jun 8, 2021)

Two of my fave things in life...Fishing and flying...this is off Ponce inlet...


Rocky Mountain National Park near Boulder CO...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 8, 2021)

Man


----------



## flynlow (Jun 8, 2021)

Cherokee into Gatlinburg...young bull not happy with traffic jam


----------



## flynlow (Jun 8, 2021)

Boys out West don't play...


----------



## BBond (Jun 8, 2021)

Got this on my road on the way home the other day


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 8, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Man
> View attachment 1084441



You don't want too much rear down force of a front wheel drive car. It's science.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> You don't want too much rear down force of a front wheel drive car. It's science.


Definitely sumn scientific about that wing


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2021)

My buddy


----------



## Head East (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## GONoob (Jun 8, 2021)

Going to the park today


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 9, 2021)

Miss Bea enjoys water, especially when it’s warm outside.


----------



## Sixes (Jun 9, 2021)

Supper at St Marks last week


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2021)

Last couple night's rides and some serious poppers from the grill


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2021)

Late morning layer.


----------



## jollyroger (Jun 10, 2021)

Cutting back some vines on the new property and found a new friend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> View attachment 1084783
> Cutting back some vines on the new property and found a new friend.


One that is cocked and ready! Now if you can just come to trust him/her!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Late morning layer.
> View attachment 1084781


A vantage chair would look good in that sand! Very cool pic!


----------



## jollyroger (Jun 10, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> One that is cocked and ready! Now if you can just come to trust him/her!


I let her be for now.

I'll be back there soon enough clearing brush so she'll get the picture sooner or later not to come around (hopefully).


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 10, 2021)

Saw this happening about 5 minutes ago, by the time I got through the red light there was flames coming out of the hood. Met a tanker and a ladder truck headed that way, don't really know what the ladder truck is for


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 10, 2021)

OSB prices are high because there is a shortage.

There is a shortage but you can get a bulk purchase discount.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 10, 2021)

I was doing a little grading in the backyard and found the septic line(that I knew was there but forgot about. Luckily I didn't catch a coupling. 

The wood stakes in the back ground is the tank.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Jun 10, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Saw this happening about 5 minutes ago, by the time I got through the red light there was flames coming out of the hood. Met a tanker and a ladder truck headed that way, don't really know what the ladder truck is forView attachment 1084834


Probably manpower, but who knows what the caller told 911.  It’s seldom that you arrive to what you were toned for.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 11, 2021)

The light was not quite right to bring out the real colors. These things are gorgeous.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 11, 2021)

Good morning from North Georgia!


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 11, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> OSB prices are high because there is a shortage.
> 
> There is a shortage but you can get a bulk purchase discount.
> 
> View attachment 1084876


Yep. I bought 100 sheets last week at $40.91/sheet. I had 7 sheets left over on that job and returned them yesterday and received $309 back


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 11, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Yep. I bought 100 sheets last week at $40.91/sheet. I had 7 sheets left over on that job and returned them yesterday and received $309 back


Sounds like i need to buy some and hold it for a week then return it for a quick profit?


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 11, 2021)

Finally repaving my road.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 11, 2021)

Girls gave me an early father's day gift. Can't show you the other side here on Woody's ?.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 11, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Girls gave me an early father's day gift. Can't show you the other side here on Woody's ?.
> 
> View attachment 1085025



Dang!


----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 12, 2021)

Thats cool JT.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 12, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Sounds like i need to buy some and hold it for a week then return it for a quick profit?


I wish it worked that way, but you're only refunded the amount that you paid per sheet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2021)

With the 90s and brutal humidity finally hitting here I ran across this pic from last season...we can dream right?  One of the fellas that hunts with us these days. Looking at the time, he might have decided to call it a real real early morning


----------



## flynlow (Jun 12, 2021)

Which one of you lost a bet to your buds and had to proudly stroll the busy streets of Gatlinburg to show your lovely taste in ladies attire???


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 12, 2021)

Country living, can’t beat it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 12, 2021)

BBQ joint in my lil town. 91 degrees and 103 with humidity, but it's packed.  At least it's somewhat overcast and the beer is coooooollllldddddd.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 12, 2021)

...


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 12, 2021)

Ouch ^^^


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 12, 2021)

Swole up.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 12, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Swole up.
> View attachment 1085181


Where?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 12, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Where?


Tallahassee. Here for the FSU Basketball camp.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 13, 2021)

10-4


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2021)

Rained a bunch in last week or so and the corn is appreciating it.

Getting closer and closer to season boys!


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 13, 2021)

Having a conversation in the  parking lot after church today


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## HarryO45 (Jun 14, 2021)

Sweet gum


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Crepe myrtle


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 14, 2021)

$49 OSB.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 14, 2021)

These folks sure do virtue signal.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 15, 2021)

I tore this bird's nest down 3 times this spring, thinking it would go somewhere else. I did the same thing last year, but it kept coming back. I finally said the heck with it, just like last year.

They finally hatched either yesterday or this morning. It's some kind of small brown bird. I don't know birds very well. I just know momma bird has scared me a few times, early in the morn before sunrise, while taking my morning p off the front porch. She would always buzz right by my ear. 

Even though a big mess, kind of neat to see every now and then!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Dutch (Jun 16, 2021)

My happy place


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 16, 2021)

Mama don't let your red oaks grow up on poo infested creek banks. Every growth ring was from 1/4 to 3/4in. The tree was 56in at the base and 42 BHD. When she fell she had a great running start


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder if those wide growth rings would make pretty boards for flooring and such?


----------



## Thunder Head (Jun 16, 2021)

El is the third boxer to use this bed. They all sleep with their head hanging off some times.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2021)

3 years, 57,880 miles...
ReTIRE-ing tomorrow...
Also new brake pads and turning rotors same time.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 16, 2021)

Time for it…. More shade than a T-top and I can take it up-and-down and on and off and forward and folded as desired...

@notnksnemor


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2021)

Me and the little one are ready for them to ripen up so we can pick some.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Mama don't let your red oaks grow up on poo infested creek banks. Every growth ring was from 1/4 to 3/4in. The tree was 56in at the base and 42 BHD. When she fell she had a great running start
> View attachment 1085806View attachment 1085807View attachment 1085808View attachment 1085809View attachment 1085810


Dang! Someone could've been seriously killed!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 16, 2021)

Big old softy...


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 16, 2021)

This man is #17 on Forbes richest list.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This man is #17 on Forbes richest list.View attachment 1085896


His fortune is shrinking rapidly


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This man is #17 on Forbes richest list.View attachment 1085896


The store manager covered everyone's lunch that day!


----------



## notnksnemor (Jun 16, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Big old softy...View attachment 1085895




MMMMMMMMM

My Granny would know what to do with that.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> This man is #17 on Forbes richest list.View attachment 1085896


Were you providing an armed escort?


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 16, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> Were you providing an armed escort?


No, but he probably needed one. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2021)

I am so proud of how my daughter listened when she was younger!!!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 16, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang! Someone could've been seriously killed!


Yes sir. Luckily they were out of town when it hit. Blue skies and no wind. It had a 60ft running start.  

I wouldn't be surprised if the home repair is $200 k. The whole top floor needs replacing. It busted or racked 80% of the roof rafters


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Must be turtle day thread...Lol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Saharan dust cloud over Central Florida.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1085270



Cool pic.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> View attachment 1084371Me and my youngins took a day trip to Cherokee yesterday. Mean bunch.



That’s one heckuva posse there!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 16, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> That’s one heckuva posse there!



Mean too. ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 17, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Yes sir. Luckily they were out of town when it hit. Blue skies and no wind. It had a 60ft running start.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the home repair is $200 k. The whole top floor needs replacing. It busted or racked 80% of the roof rafters


That's terrible


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Me and the little one are ready for them to ripen up so we can pick some.
> View attachment 1085894



When straight off the plant I like them better red like that.  Course fully ripe is better for jelly and pie though


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 17, 2021)

Good, but toasty, ride last eve.  Found some shade in the parked pic.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 17, 2021)

The right wall bracket was about 3/8" out of square so I ratcheted it about 1/8" past square before I nailed the rafters, purlins and beam. When I released the strap she was nice and square.
At least cedar prices haven't gone crazy. Cedar is basically the same price it was 2 years ago. 
I don't know why I plumb cut the rafter tails. Everything else on the house I square cut. I ought to take off the first purlin and cut those tails square, but I'll just have to live with it.

I'll put the metal roof on tomorrow.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## KevChap (Jun 17, 2021)

Somebody at the gas station could read my mind?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 18, 2021)

You cant get out of your chair with her around.  She can be sitting in her own chair and if I get up to get a beer she leaves her's and goes to sit in mine.

Man I love a lil kitty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2021)

One tiny tooth. It's on a water bottle cap.


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 18, 2021)

Riding the old triple nickel back to the house


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 18, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Riding the old triple nickel back to the houseView attachment 1086249


555?


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 18, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> 555?


555B it's old and slow, but it's paid for and it don't eat?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 18, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> I tore this bird's nest down 3 times this spring, thinking it would go somewhere else. I did the same thing last year, but it kept coming back. I finally said the heck with it, just like last year.
> 
> They finally hatched either yesterday or this morning. It's some kind of small brown bird. I don't know birds very well. I just know momma bird has scared me a few times, early in the morn before sunrise, while taking my morning p off the front porch. She would always buzz right by my ear.
> 
> ...


Go to the Wal mart and buy you a couple rubber snakes. Put them on the ledge right before nesting season starts. It will keep em run off. I had to do the same thing on my car port. Put one in the opposite corner of the nest also, they will nest there next. You gotta replace or spray paint them after a couple years, they get dull.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 18, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> 555B it's old and slow, but it's paid for and it don't eat?


Looks fine,I was/are unfamiliar with make and model. I really like old stuff that still works,I could be talking about myself.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 18, 2021)

naildvr be driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 18, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> naildvr be driving on the wrong side of the road



He ain't tractordrvr.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2021)

Hot Air Ballons launching at Blackshear this morning


----------



## Mars (Jun 18, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> naildvr be driving on the wrong side of the road


He pays taxes on both sides so it's OK


----------



## Son (Jun 18, 2021)

Getting mayhaws


----------



## naildrvr (Jun 18, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> naildvr be driving on the wrong side of the road


Drifting
Ball joints are wore slap out


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 18, 2021)

Son said:


> Getting mayhaws




Are there gators in that water?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 18, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> ...and it don't eat?



Sounds like it's fixin' to eat.



naildrvr said:


> Ball joints are wore slap out


----------



## Son (Jun 18, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Are there gators in that water?


Yep, in fact, that day, we ran a huge gator off from that area so we could wade and shake the trees. Our woods has plenty gators when wet. When it dries up, they go to some old sink holes that holds water year round. I take a photo now and then.


----------



## 1982ace (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 18, 2021)

People see God every day they just don’t recognize Him


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 19, 2021)

Son said:


> Yep, in fact, that day, we ran a huge gator off from that area so we could wade and shake the trees. Our woods has plenty gators when wet. When it dries up, they go to some old sink holes that holds water year round. I take a photo now and then.



I couldn't get in the water. I'd feel like a wildebeest trying to cross a river in Africa.


----------



## Son (Jun 19, 2021)

Gators don't worry me, it's the cottonmouths that I keep an eye out for. Had a large cottonmouth come up beside my leg once from that dark water. Flicked it's tongue a bit, went back underwater and left I suppose. I moved to the next pond.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I couldn't get in the water. I'd feel like a wildebeest trying to cross a river in Africa.



The visual is real


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 19, 2021)

The Morning started out pretty cool! @740a, but it’s gonna get hot in a few hours….


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 19, 2021)

Son said:


> Gators don't worry me, it's the cottonmouths that I keep an eye out for. Had a large cottonmouth come up beside my leg once from that dark water. Flicked it's tongue a bit, went back underwater and left I suppose. I moved to the next pond.




That entire scenario is out of my comfort zone. I'll eat my mayhaw berries from a jelly jar.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2021)

Sitting on back step. Probably aughta pull these weeds so they don't hide that skull that I keep meaning to get eurod. I killed him in 17 so I need to get on that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2021)

Also to tie into my cat pic from yesterday...I put a chair out for her like always ?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 19, 2021)

Patio is happening this eve. Yellow water and a good band with a breeze to knock off the danged humidity


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 20, 2021)

Let the Dog Father Day celebrations begin with a little back porch sittin...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Someone's day isn't going well.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 20, 2021)

He refused to sleep ?


----------



## Theturtle (Jun 20, 2021)

That’s a lot of water


----------



## Mars (Jun 20, 2021)

Finally developed a little spring with the help of my brother and nephew.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 20, 2021)

This is my friend Clyde.  You can pet him for a dollar.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> This is my friend Clyde.  You can pet him for a dollar.
> View attachment 1086615



I'll give you 2 dollars to wear it on your neck


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 20, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'll give you 2 dollars to wear it on your neck


Clyde say, no deal.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2021)

This was us out wheeling yesterday


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 21, 2021)

Land of corn and beans...and bubblin crude, black gold, texas tea 

Gorgeous evening for a ride


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 21, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Clyde say, no deal.


This Clyde agrees .


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2021)

Toad strangler this afternoon.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 21, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Toad strangler this afternoon.
> View attachment 1086808


yep, we got 3.5 inches in 2 days here.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 21, 2021)

Garden doing well. Maters won't be long


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 21, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> yep, we got 3.5 inches in 2 days here.


I bet we got 2+ inches today.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 21, 2021)

Suburb birds


----------



## bullgator (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jun 22, 2021)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1086914


Yeah,that snake is a predator,he’s trying to eat a stake.


----------



## flynlow (Jun 22, 2021)

Brasstown Bald this past Friday...


Lake Chatuge boat ride...


Vogel from the dam side on Saturday...


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 22, 2021)

Meet Parker.   He is 1 of 4 rescues at our house.

I had originally re-named him "simple jack" or Jack-jack but I think after having him for a year his real name is War Machine.

He's almost 9 pounds of pure terror.  Don't let his calm demeanor or goofy look fool you he is a killer.  After thinking he was dumb, he has changed my mind.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2021)

Good news.

My BP was 139/95 back on March 17th.

I changed my eating to plants only and I've lost 43 pounds in 3 months and my BP is down to 115/78.

The goal is to get(and keep) the BP and cholesterol down. I want to see if I can get them under control through diet instead of drugs.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2021)

Finished the low voltage wiring on the new house today. First time I've ever done it. May end up putting another box beneath this one if I need the room when the stuff gets connected. I bought the only one Home Depot had(and 0800 on Sunday). Lowes didn't have any.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2021)

The cheap Irwin drill bit was no match for the Milwaukee Superhawg. Twisted and broke.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2021)

I got the awnings finished up Friday. That is the laundry room. There is an awning over the doors on both sides.

That was supposed to be a covered breezeway connecting the garage and house.
I put a big laundry room in the basement. My wife vetoed that idea so now there will be two laundry rooms.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 22, 2021)

*******no snakes were harmed in the making of this post********


Last Tuesday the HVAC man picked up a concrete block and a snake fell out of it(no pic). I gave him a hard time for screaming like a girl.

Had a visitor last Wednesday. He was laying in some Romex. When I picked it up he came out. He's in the master shower. 


Thursday I had a snake in the garage(no pic).

Saturday I had a snake trying to get the baby birds in the nest under the garage eyebrow. Please excuse the dirty house. It will be pressure washed upon completion. 



Monday had a snake in front of the porch. I'm covered up in black snakes.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 22, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Good news.
> 
> My BP was 139/95 back on March 17th.
> 
> ...


You doing good, keep at it
Snakes gotta eat too


----------



## Mars (Jun 22, 2021)

Mama said 2 babies and 2 dogs were too much to be in the house so the little dogs are moving out. I tried to make them as comfortable as possible with an 8in inline Duct fan and a heat lamp. The roof also hinges open to let the heat out.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 22, 2021)

Found these hungry fellas in a tree


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 22, 2021)

ChapmanTree said:


> Found these hungry fellas in a treeView attachment 1087004



Ibis?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 22, 2021)

Sitting out front enjoying a 60s some odd degree sunset. Much better than the brutal heat and humidity we've had lately.

Had the truck shined up today too ?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> The cheap Irwin drill bit was no match for the Milwaukee Superhawg. Twisted and broke.
> 
> View attachment 1086979View attachment 1086978


That's allot of torque and much better than breaking an arm while you are thrown against the wall.

My son learned that same lesson, the hard way, with a new Milwaukee pipe threader we bought.  Tossed him like a rag and he's a big fella.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 23, 2021)

Pepsi truck on far.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 23, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Pepsi truck on far.
> 
> View attachment 1087145


Whew yeah!  Somebody bring some hotdogs!!


----------



## KevChap (Jun 23, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Pepsi truck on far.
> 
> View attachment 1087145


 would've been better if it was a coke truck


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Good news.
> 
> My BP was 139/95 back on March 17th.
> 
> ...



Good for you brother.  Keep at it.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 23, 2021)

ChapmanTree said:


> would've been better if it was a coke truck



If it was a beer truck ida stopped and helped.  Don’t drink Cokes or Pepsi’s so I kepta goin.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 23, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> If it was a beer truck ida stopped and helped.  Don’t drink Cokes or Pepsi’s so I kepta goin.


Same here I don't drink caffeine just water and beer.  I feel like that's healthy enough


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 23, 2021)

Something is digging into the landscape in our yard.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 23, 2021)

What dropped a deuce on my trailer?


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> What dropped a deuce on my trailer?
> View attachment 1087182View attachment 1087183



Looks like a bird to me.


----------



## Newt2 (Jun 23, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Good news.
> 
> My BP was 139/95 back on March 17th.
> 
> ...


Wished that worked for me. Today mine was 188/102. Tried the veggie route.


----------



## Mars (Jun 24, 2021)

Had to clean my drawers after this.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 24, 2021)

Shadow selfie at 25mph


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Pepsi truck on far.
> 
> View attachment 1087145


Dang ... Where's Michael Jackson when you need him/ her.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 24, 2021)

Mars said:


> Had to clean my drawers after this.View attachment 1087243


Get @RoosterTodd to build you a replacement


----------



## Mars (Jun 24, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Get @RoosterTodd to build you a replacement



No thanks. I don't need to get hurt again by another chair.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 24, 2021)

She’s suppose to be a bird dog.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jun 24, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> She’s suppose to be a bird dog.View attachment 1087307


Nice looking bird!  Good girl!!!!


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 25, 2021)

the latest AKC breed. The armadillo retriever! good dog!



fireman32 said:


> She’s suppose to be a bird dog.View attachment 1087307


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2021)

H22 was pulling up weeds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2021)

Had to go fetch this out from under my Mom’s stove the other day.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2021)

I saw this little tiny shrew the other day. He couldn’t get up over the curb. He was just sitting there looking sad. I put my hand down there, and he climbed up in it and I set him back up in the bushes.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2021)

Chasing bugs in granny’s yard.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2021)

Yet again the patio is happening.

70 or so degrees and a heckuva crowd without a single one of em coming over to talk to me about "trucks y'all got?" Or even "happy bday".

Been a good evening


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 25, 2021)

Getting late and gonna pull 12 tomorrow, but it's a good night


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## KevChap (Jun 26, 2021)

My favorite band.. I had a local lady hand paint me his new album cover. Way better than I could do


----------



## Old Yapper (Jun 26, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> View attachment 1087029


Is that a Corn Snake?


----------



## Old Yapper (Jun 27, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Also to tie into my cat pic from yesterday...I put a chair out for her like always ?
> View attachment 1086429


That's a beautiful cat.
Here's a pic of mine. You guessed it, he's absolutely worthless and spoiled rotten.
In 9 years since he walked up as a stray, he's never brought home a "present". He annoys the squirrels that try to invade my bird feeder, but he never really tries to catch one.
Follows me around like a puppy..all over the property.


----------



## Theturtle (Jun 27, 2021)

Saw this one today


----------



## Theturtle (Jun 27, 2021)

Afternoon catfishing


----------



## Theturtle (Jun 27, 2021)

Last but not least


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 27, 2021)

Old Yapper said:


> That's a beautiful cat.
> Here's a pic of mine. You guessed it, he's absolutely worthless and spoiled rotten.
> In 9 years since he walked up as a stray, he's never brought home a "present". He annoys the squirrels that try to invade my bird feeder, but he never really tries to catch one.
> Follows me around like a puppy..all over the property.
> View attachment 1087633



A spoiled cat is a good thing! Pretty cat all stretched out.

Ours showed up about 5 years ago. She was not skinny like a stray but who knows with a cat where she came from. 

She's an indoor outdoor without a litter box. She just goes to the door and sits when she wants\needs to go to out. Never a single mistake indoors ?

She does bring us presents from time to time though. Rabbits, birds, moles and mice.


----------



## Old Yapper (Jun 27, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> A spoiled cat is a good thing! Pretty cat all stretched out.
> 
> Ours showed up about 5 years ago. She was not skinny like a stray but who knows with a cat where she came from.
> 
> ...


I'm loving that cat.
What a beauty.
She's got some 'blades' on those front paws too!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 27, 2021)

Walked up on these poults at the duck club...


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 27, 2021)

Got access to an old hunting album recently, I actually use to be a kid.  First deer I ever shot here with my pops.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 27, 2021)

Bear I carved my wife my chainsaw jumped and I cut his face pretty bad so I finished cutting it off and that's what she got.. looks like a bear to me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Got access to an old hunting album recently, I actually use to be a kid.  First deer I ever shot here with my pops.View attachment 1087692


Nice one, too!


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 27, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice one, too!


Neat story. My pops missed that deer and he turned and ran down by me and stopped broadside at about 30 yds.  I knocked him down and was shaking so bad I couldn’t hardly stand up.  
Date was 11-11-89 and I was 11 years old.


----------



## flynlow (Jun 27, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Neat story. My pops missed that deer and he turned and ran down by me and stopped broadside at about 30 yds.  I knocked him down and was shaking so bad I couldn’t hardly stand up.
> Date was 11-11-89 and I was 11 years old.


Good one...pops was swole up back in the day lol


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 27, 2021)

flynlow said:


> Good one...pops was swole up back in the day lol


Ha, his nickname is “Stump”.  He was 5’6” about 200 pounds there.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 27, 2021)

Pops started us on a good tradition, me and my boys several years ago here.


----------



## KevChap (Jun 28, 2021)

Cooking music


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 29, 2021)

Stopped by a local estate auction Sunday to bid on a '71 Corvette convertible(Went over market value for condition when you add in the fees and taxes to get the "out the door" price.).

Ran into my exwife.


More mounts being sold:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 29, 2021)

Local billionaire "making it rain".

Watering grass for his cows.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 29, 2021)

Garden pest


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 29, 2021)

And finished my youngest boys euro mount.


----------



## bear claw (Jun 29, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> And finished my youngest boys euro mount.View attachment 1088033


Looks good. Great buck.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 29, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Garden pest View attachment 1088032


Swallowtail caterpillar on fenal.

Eta - my wife would be so proud that I knew that without looking it up.  She's the butterfly lady among other things and plants all that stuff for those and monarchs.


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 29, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Swallowtail caterpillar on fenal.


Had to look up fenal, it does look similar, but that’s Dill.  Had 7 of the caterpillars on one plant.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 29, 2021)

Corn growth says season is getting closer by the day.  Also I can almost guarantee t's not this hot and muggy at the gates of hades


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 29, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Had to look up fenal, it does look similar, but that’s Dill.  Had 7 of the caterpillars on one plant.


I'll have to tell my wife.  Our fenal close to the house seems bare of them bugs at the present.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 29, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Garden pest View attachment 1088032


Monarch butterfly or similar,not a problem for garden.That dill weed is it’s host plant


----------



## Old Yapper (Jun 29, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Swallowtail caterpillar on fenal.
> 
> Eta - my wife would be so proud that I knew that without looking it up.  She's the butterfly lady among other things and plants all that stuff for those and monarchs.


Papilio Turnus larvae


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Corn growth says season is getting closer by the day.  Also I can almost guarantee t's not this hot and muggy at the gates of hades
> View attachment 1088035


S. Ga corn is looking good too, some of it  is knee high while others are full of ears.


----------



## basstrkr (Jun 29, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Stopped by a local estate auction Sunday to bid on a '71 Corvette convertible(Went over market value for condition when you add in the fees and taxes to get the "out the door" price.).
> 
> Ran into my exwife.
> View attachment 1088019
> ...




Your ex-wife, how long did ya'll, I mean how did, wher'd, what I'm getting at is why would you, i mean ...........uh, just forget it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 29, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> Your ex-wife, how long did ya'll, I mean how did, wher'd, what I'm getting at is why would you, i mean ...........uh, just forget it.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 29, 2021)

This is northeast ga, but where is it? Anyone?

I'm sure it won't take long for someone. I've been to this lake a few times over the last 30 or 40 years. I've never walked behind the dam before, until this morning. There wasn't anyone else there, so I just stood and stared for a few minutes. It's pretty awesome when you think of what folks were able to do several decades ago! This is actually a tiny dam in comparison to most during that era.


----------



## Wanderlust (Jun 29, 2021)

That's a lot of dough not to strap it down.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 29, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> This is northeast ga, but where is it? Anyone?
> 
> I'm sure it won't take long for someone. I've been to this lake a few times over the last 30 or 40 years. I've never walked behind the dam before, until this morning. There wasn't anyone else there, so I just stood and stared for a few minutes. It's pretty awesome when you think of what folks were able to do several decades ago! This is actually a tiny dam in comparison to most during that era.



Nice pictures of the dam!

Looks like you enjoyed your walk.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2021)

Late afternoon Storm coming in


----------



## Dutch (Jun 29, 2021)

Gust Front


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

We all know the temp gauges in trucks are off when you first get running, but but its been real real hot and muggy.  Mid 90s with a feels like of 107 is where we were when I took this pic.

Have I mentioned I hate summer?


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 30, 2021)

nowya know how I feel. When ya gotta psych yourself up by saying … any day under 100 is a victory.

we gonna win today. Predicting a nice 93 as todays high.

and just noticed. Your member #6. Who professes to be members 1-5?




Jim Thompson said:


> We all know the temp gauges in trucks are off when you first get running, but but its been real real hot and muggy.  Mid 90s with a feels like of 107 is where we were when I took this pic.
> 
> Have I mentioned I hate summer?
> View attachment 1088226


----------



## snuffy (Jun 30, 2021)

High Falls?



Shadow11 said:


> This is northeast ga, but where is it? Anyone?
> 
> I'm sure it won't take long for someone. I've been to this lake a few times over the last 30 or 40 years. I've never walked behind the dam before, until this morning. There wasn't anyone else there, so I just stood and stared for a few minutes. It's pretty awesome when you think of what folks were able to do several decades ago! This is actually a tiny dam in comparison to most during that era.
> 
> View attachment 1088100View attachment 1088101


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> nowya know how I feel. When ya gotta psych yourself up by saying … any day under 100 is a victory.
> 
> we gonna win today. Predicting a nice 93 as todays high.
> 
> ...




I am probably originally #100 or so from back in 2001. Honestly cant remember, could be higher or lower.  

But in 2004 when we had the big crash we lost everything and I was steady rebuilding the place I guess it made me #6 then ????  Mike the tech support guy would probably have been #1 on that bad bad day because he was pulling strings to try and get us back online.

Woody of course is the original and only #1

Here's the post from that bad day

https://forum.gon.com/threads/when-i-asked-whats-the-worst-that-could-happen.85/


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 30, 2021)

i just checked, woody was listed as #2! After the rebuild.  Hmmm

but you long timers are good! rocking, dare I say, 17? Years. 



Jim Thompson said:


> I am probably originally #100 or so from back in 2001. Honestly cant remember, could be higher or lower.
> 
> But in 2004 when we had the big crash we lost everything and I was steady rebuilding the place I guess it made me #6 then ????  Mike the tech support guy would probably have been #1 on that bad bad day because he was pulling strings to try and get us back online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> i just checked, woody was listed as #2! After the rebuild.  Hmmm
> 
> but you long timers are good! rocking, dare I say, 17? Years.
> 
> ...


March 2001 was when the door was swung wide open. 

Long time and good time


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2021)

Just rode past her on my evening SxS ride. She just thought she was hiding


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 30, 2021)

where yall seeing these member numbers?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 30, 2021)

When you reply to someone’s post. You’re 989.



bilgerat said:


> where yall seeing these member numbers?


----------



## Whitefeather (Jun 30, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> When you reply to someone’s post. You’re 989.


Or reply to your own.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 30, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Or reply to your own.


ok, I see said the blind man.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 1, 2021)

Were dog sitting for a niece.
In general im not a fan of small yappy type dogs. Then again she not yappy at all. She wieghs 5 pounds but id lost that bet. Shes totally obsessed with playing fetch. Likes to burrow up when she sleeps. Shes a cool little dog.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 1, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> We all know the temp gauges in trucks are off when you first get running, but but its been real real hot and muggy.  Mid 90s with a feels like of 107 is where we were when I took this pic.
> 
> Have I mentioned I hate summer?
> View attachment 1088226



That's the radio station man! Hip Hop boom boom


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> That's the radio station man! Hip Hop boom boom



Man you had me for a minute, I had to go back and look at what station it was on.  Fox sports 106.7


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2021)

Humid but cold on the inside


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 1, 2021)

snuffy said:


> High Falls?



No, it's Nancy town. Pretty small lake. They put trout in it a couple times a year, but the Asians from Cornelia get most of them as soon as they get put in. Still a nice spot to look at, though.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 1, 2021)

Pretty good camo(I set him on the rock, he was in my garage.).


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 1, 2021)

Look to the left.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Pretty good camo(I set him on the rock, he was in my garage.).
> 
> View attachment 1088540View attachment 1088541




You have a pet rock Jim?


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 2, 2021)

flynlow said:


> Yea but if you look in lower right corner it shows 114


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 2, 2021)

We sprung a leak, good thing we have no inventory to crowd the showroom floor with and get in the way of the bucket


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 2, 2021)

Couple days of good solid soaker rain...see pic above... Corn is loving it. Cut the grass today and yeah  the corn is happening


----------



## Head East (Jul 3, 2021)

Heavenly fireworks last night.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

Had to go to Winder yesterday to pick up a window sash I ordered a few months ago.

Makita saws for $100.

The saw I have are all old, but IIRC, they were $140 or so.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 3, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> Something is digging into the landscape in our yard.
> View attachment 1087179


Looks kinda like an armadillo


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

Finally got my electrical rough done.

First time I've ever done it. Hope the house doesn't burn down.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 3, 2021)

I think I saw @4HAND today, northbound from Florida.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Finally got my electrical rough done.
> 
> First time I've ever done it. Hope the house doesn't burn down.
> 
> View attachment 1088746



Looks clean for sure


----------



## flynlow (Jul 3, 2021)

Jax beach...love me some sunrises on the big pond.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I think I saw @4HAND today, northbound from Florida.View attachment 1088755


YEP, you found @4HAND !


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I think I saw @4HAND today, northbound from Florida.View attachment 1088755


Yep. Tired of these hurricanes. 
Why didn't you holler?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Had to go to Winder yesterday to pick up a window sah I ordered a few months ago.
> 
> Makita saws for $100.
> 
> ...


What's a window sah?


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 3, 2021)

I am so tired of these storms.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2021)

flynlow said:


> You know, short for winder thingamajig


I just couldn't help myself. 
With old @jiminbogart, you should never miss an opportunity....... ????


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 3, 2021)

Pea blanching time


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 3, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yep. Tired of these hurricanes.
> Why didn't you holler?


You appeared to be in, uh, rut.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Only a mental picture here. 
Lit the gas grill to burn it off. Took two steps away and boom whoosh! Turn around and look about the time the wife hits the door hollering to see if I'm okay. The gas hose between the tank and grill had ruptured. Looked like a flame thrower. Turned the tank off while praying.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 3, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Only a mental picture here.
> Lit the gas grill to burn it off. Took two steps away and boom whoosh! Turn around and look about the time the wife hits the door hollering to see if I'm okay. The gas hose between the tank and grill had ruptured. Looked like a flame thrower. Turned the tank off while praying.



That is the whole reasoning for the excess flow valve built into the regulator. Glad you are OK


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 3, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Only a mental picture here.
> Lit the gas grill to burn it off. Took two steps away and boom whoosh! Turn around and look about the time the wife hits the door hollering to see if I'm okay. The gas hose between the tank and grill had ruptured. Looked like a flame thrower. Turned the tank off while praying.


Glad you’re ok, that propane does burn impressively.  Make your heart rate rise a bit when you gotta get close enough to turn the valve off.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 3, 2021)

Flipper off the dock behind Hooters in Port Richey Florida  also a manatee hangin around


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

4HAND said:


> What's a window sah?



Watchit 'fore I defund you.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I just couldn't help myself.
> With old @jiminbogart, you should never miss an opportunity....... ????



You need to take a sensitivity class.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

They started spraying the Spider insulation in my walls yesterday. They will finish up Tuesday.

Drywall is being stocked Tuesday so it won't be long before I'm painting the interior and laying/sanding/finishing the floors, laying the tile and trimming the house. 

That's the order of operations when I'm building a house for myself.

It is much faster and easier to lay, sand and finish the hardwood floors before the trim, doors and cabinets are installed. I'll lay the tile and grout it before I trim too.

All the flooring will then be covered with Kraft paper.

I'll cut the door jams down before I install them so the gap beneath the door slab and the floor in small.

Spider:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

I have a skinny little lone doe around my place. I put this stuff out(apples were kinda mealy) for her and she hasn't touched it in 4 days.

I can't believe nothing else has eaten it.

Tomorrow it goes to the neighbor's horses.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Watchit 'fore I defund you.


That won't take much.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 3, 2021)

4HAND said:


> That won't take much.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2021)

Great fight so far, don't mind the deer and birdie ??


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 3, 2021)

Farman jrs having a ball


----------



## Dutch (Jul 4, 2021)

Riding around yesterday at sunset, checking my "pets"


----------



## Dutch (Jul 4, 2021)

A few more


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 4, 2021)

Priceless!


----------



## Head East (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 4, 2021)

Caught a unnatural phenomenon in the sky tonight.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 4, 2021)

I set some things off in front of my security cameras. Will see if it registered in a bit.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 5, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> View attachment 1089040



Good stuff


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 5, 2021)

New half ton diesel getting it done.

Reset it and run about 60 miles yesterday with 4 stops and about half in city traffic and half at 55.  

Will be interesting to see what it does pulling the side by side or on long highway runs without a load.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2021)

??


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice damp walk this morning in 12 mile Swamp conservation area in St. Augustine.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 5, 2021)

4HAND said:


> ??
> View attachment 1089143


It is starting awfully early.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 5, 2021)

Buck70 said:


> It is starting awfully early.


Yes it is.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 5, 2021)

Two of our grandsons and their girlfriends spent the weekend with us so we took them on a tour of Berry College and of course saw a lot of deer.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 5, 2021)

Also saw this at the Old Mill at Berry College today.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2021)

On an appraisal yesterday...maybe get just one more thing in that cubby hole


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2021)

flynlow said:


> Nail expo, the art of pampering...redefined? Really? I guess I had you all wrong uh...sir?



depends on how I'm identifying that day


----------



## Jeepnfish (Jul 6, 2021)

BBQ'd tanker truck on the way home today. White Oak Man. Bradley County TN. this afternoon. No word on the driver yet.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 6, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> View attachment 1089284


Postcard quality!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2021)

Elsa's first band?


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 6, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Elsa's first band?
> View attachment 1089429


First of many


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 6, 2021)

Down here in St Augustine. Came down for the 4th and leaving out Thursday…Looks like she’s going to push West of us, but may get a few outer bands tonight/tomorrow as she passes through. Early projections had her basically coming right up the middle of the state.
Praying for everyone’s safety in her path!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 6, 2021)

Dooly co. Today


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 7, 2021)

What a difference a year makes. last May and tonight.

contact high there. MJ all over just walking down the street.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 7, 2021)

Hatches battoned down.  ?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 7, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Hatches battoned down.  ?
> View attachment 1089491


That’s pretty close to home isn’t it?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 7, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> That’s pretty close to home isn’t it?


Yup.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 7, 2021)

3 weeks ago at the cut, not sure I've ever seen a full arch before like that


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 7, 2021)

Bilge pump works.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 7, 2021)

Look at the size of this skeeter.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 7, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Look at the size of this skeeter.
> View attachment 1089521


Crane fly aka  mosquito eater


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 7, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Look at the size of this skeeter.
> View attachment 1089521


When them bigguns bite they hurt and itch. Got a few of them too.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 7, 2021)

Sale at the local kroger store… ribs! Picked up a few. Should last until the next sale.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 7, 2021)

Found this Ol cap in the closet


----------



## KevChap (Jul 7, 2021)

My 15 year old daughter braided my hair for the 4th thinking I wouldn't wear it? I wore it all day and made her get out with me everywhere we went. She was embarrassed and I'll never have to sit through another hair braiding??


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 7, 2021)

Drywall contractor stopped by today. 

He told me he saw a drywall hanger that was hanging an 18' high ceiling using 3 sets of stilts put together.

He took this pic:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 7, 2021)

Why are people so sorry that they can't get their lazy butts in gear and put the carts in the cart corral?

Trash.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 7, 2021)

Drywall gets hung in my house tomorrow.

Tried the panorama setting on my phone. There must be a learning curve.

Master bedroom(that's where the magic happens).


Great room:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 7, 2021)

Gave my neigh-bors some apples.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jul 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Drywall contractor stopped by today.
> 
> He told me he saw a drywall hanger that was hanging an 18' high ceiling using 3 sets of stilts put together.
> 
> ...


No room for error!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 7, 2021)

Rooster Bob in the pick but just out of the frame were 2 dove, 3 blue jays 4 cardinals all on the ground  and a bluebird sitting on her house on the light  pole.


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Drywall gets hung in my house tomorrow.
> 
> Tried the panorama setting on my phone. There must be a learning curve.
> 
> Master bedroom(that's where the magic happens)



Would have assumed at your age the learning curve in the bedroom would've been sorted out long ago, I dont blame ya though, tell my wife we need to practice all the time


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 7, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yup.



Hang in there brother.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 7, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Crane fly aka  mosquito eater



I always called em mosquito hawks.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Drywall contractor stopped by today.
> 
> He told me he saw a drywall hanger that was hanging an 18' high ceiling using 3 sets of stilts put together.
> 
> ...



I was building out an office in Roswell several years ago.  Painter came out on sheet rock stilts with a brush in one hand and a gallon in the other just about the time my assistant came through the door with lunch.  (She’s a 14/10 hardbody 27 year old). He got to staring and walked into a floating drop ceiling.  Did the full, dual arm windmill 3 times before me and another painter grabbed him and kept him from ruining the carpet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 8, 2021)

Pic overload, but the sky was on full blast on yesterday eve's ride and I couldnt help but to stop and take pics.

Corn is looking great, the Wabash river is high and Guns N Roses radio on iheart was sounding good too.

Was a good day


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1089545Found this Ol cap in the closet


That was a great show back in the day ... Swamp wise!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 8, 2021)

1/2" Durock is $10/sheet at Lowes. I needed 17 sheets for my shower walls(3 showers). They had damaged Durock and I told the Lowes guy I'd take them for 50% off. $5 per sheet score!

I was checking my outside disconnect and this little fella had gotten into the 30" deep hole and couldn't get out. Love me some toads. 

Pro tip: Make sure your insulation man doesn't insulate any pipes on exterior walls on the living area side.
You want the heat to warm any exterior wall pipes so you only want insulation behind the pipe and on the sides.
My house has 2x6 walls.
On out spec houses(2x4 walls) if we have to have pipes on the exterior walls(washing machine) we frame a double 2x4 wall and put the pipe in the inner wall.
About 8 years ago when we had a zero degree multi day cold snap we had a washing machine pipe freeze in the wall where it was insulated from the warm side. We fixed it and also put an HVAC register in the wall(Just a grill, it was behind the washer.) so warm air could caress the pipes.

Insulation man did this to the ice maker line:


I feex:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 8, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Pic overload, but the sky was on full blast on yesterday eve's ride and I couldnt help but to stop and take pics.
> 
> Corn is looking great, the Wabash river is high and Guns N Roses radio on iheart was sounding good too.
> 
> Was a good day



Beautiful pics! One of these days I need to come up there and check that out.

What's getting irrigation? Soybeans?


----------



## Sixes (Jul 8, 2021)

Chocolate chip dip AKA Freida Dip (The wife of my buddy makes this every year and it is unreal how good it is)


----------



## Sixes (Jul 8, 2021)

Shark Week Blimp that flew over work


----------



## Sixes (Jul 8, 2021)

Chick Fil a Peach Shake. best part of summer


----------



## scottfrmga (Jul 8, 2021)

Last Sunday morning on the river, I’m sure the preacher won’t mind


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> 1/2" Durock is $10/sheet at Lowes. I needed 17 sheets for my shower walls(3 showers). They had damaged Durock and I told the Lowes guy I'd take them for 50% off. $5 per sheet score!View attachment 1089738
> 
> I was checking my outside disconnect and this little fella had gotten into the 30" deep hole and couldn't get out. Love me some toads. View attachment 1089739
> 
> ...



So glad you did that. And a nail plate. Amazing


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 8, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Myself (fat guy on left) and some good friends starting off our Independence Day. 60+ people and 10-12 hours of fun, but no pics allowed after dark
> 
> View attachment 1089748



Buddy in the back is ready to play some Twister.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 8, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Chocolate chip dip AKA Freida Dip (The wife of my buddy makes this every year and it is unreal how good it is)



Tell us more about the dip(recipe). Looks good.


----------



## Sixes (Jul 8, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Tell us more about the dip(recipe). Looks good.




I don't know the recipe, but I know it has cream cheese, mini chocolate chips, confectioner sugar and small pecan chips on nilla wafers with a glass of milk, it is perfection.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 8, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> (She’s a 14/10 hardbody 27 year old)


Pics?


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 8, 2021)

Sixes said:


> I don't know the recipe, but I know it has cream cheese, mini chocolate chips, confectioner sugar and small pecan chips on nilla wafers with a glass of milk, it is perfection.


Sounds great, but the diabeetus


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Beautiful pics! One of these days I need to come up there and check that out.
> 
> What's getting irrigation? Soybeans?



Thanks man. I fell in love with the flat land and corn and beans 9n every inch back in 06 the 1st time we hunted up here and packed up and moved 3 years later. Yep soybeans are needing all the water they can give them this year.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 9, 2021)

Revenge on the yellow jackets in my mountain camper AC unit...


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 9, 2021)

You got 'em.


----------



## GT90 (Jul 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Revenge on the yellow jackets in my mountain camper AC unit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089944



That gives me the willies and I like the Yellow Jackets.  Whatever you did put a hurtin on 'em.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 9, 2021)

Had to clear this football size yellow jackets nest out of my camper AC Before I turned the thing on. Didn't want to overheat something. Was hard to tell exactly where it was under the shield.
 It's scary chore because if they got me on top of the slippery wet roof, it was going to be hard to get down the ladder to get down the ladder.


----------



## GT90 (Jul 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Had to clear this football size yellow jackets nest out of my camper AC Before I turned the thing on. Didn't want to overheat something. Was hard to tell exactly where it was under the shield.
> It's scary chore because if they got me on top of the slippery wet roof, it was going to be hard to get down the ladder to get down the ladder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089962



Any idea how long it took them to build that?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 9, 2021)

I quit using the AC around November last fall. Bowl. Then I have a big I have been here and needed it since. I noticed the yellow jackets flying in-and-out a couple of weeks ago and by a couple of weeks ago and bombed it with spray then, but it didn't wipe them out. I Had to finish them off today.
 So it was probably built between Spring green up the twin Spring green up and now.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Revenge on the yellow jackets in my mountain camper AC unit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1089944



Holy cow! I have ran across only a few that size. Good kill.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 10, 2021)

Found this lost Ant Lion on my pants this morning while porch sitting.

Wondering if he maybe a young junk bug without no cloths. 

This maybe one of my favorite bugs.  He's a tiny one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2021)

Gotta love working in the middle of God's country...and your owner being a gun enthusiast ( nut) and hunter cause these are the magazines we have in the lounge for our waiting customers ?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 10, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Found this lost Ant Lion on my pants this morning while porch sitting.
> 
> Wondering if he maybe a young junk bug without no cloths.
> 
> This maybe one of my favorite bugs.  He's a tiny one.


He needs his own sandbed


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 10, 2021)

Weed eater


----------



## bear claw (Jul 10, 2021)

Watching sunset at the farm.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 10, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Weed eater
> View attachment 1090059


Good bait too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Watching sunset at the farm. View attachment 1090060


That's a great picture.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 10, 2021)

Fungi


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 10, 2021)

Random dudes on an island I stopped at...




Left to right behind me: @NCHillbilly , @Danuwoa , @Browning Slayer, and  @dwhee87 and his girl...


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 10, 2021)

Tight tolerance, happens when the new cylinder is engineered differently than the old one.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 11, 2021)

flynlow said:


> What lake?


Blue Ridge.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 11, 2021)

Feet down


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 11, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Feet down View attachment 1090162


 Squealers arnt' they?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 11, 2021)

And more


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 11, 2021)

It's going down here in a few


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 11, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> And more
> View attachment 1090202


That's cool. Amazing how things can grow into something like that.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 11, 2021)

Little ring neck snake


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 11, 2021)

Guess where


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Guess where



Over there by them two smoke stacks?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 12, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Little ring neck snake



From Wiki:



> The venom is produced in the Duvernoy's gland located directly behind the eye. It then drains out of an opening at the rear of the maxillary tooth. Ring-necked snakes first strike and then secure the prey using constriction. Next, they maneuver their mouths forward, ensuring the last maxillary tooth punctures the skin and allowing the venom to enter the prey's tissue.[





> _Diadophis_ _punctatus_, commonly known as the ring-necked snake or ringneck snake, is a harmless species of colubrid snake found throughout much of the United States, central Mexico, and southeastern Canada.



I did a search when I started seeing them around my place. I was surprised they produced venom but aren't considered venomous.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah dont worry about that tire


----------



## Whit90 (Jul 12, 2021)

Head East said:


> View attachment 1089074




Stone Wall


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 12, 2021)

flynlow said:


> Ga pwr plant Scherer?


?, I can’t remember the name now I went by it so fast.  It’s near lookout mountain Ga.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 12, 2021)

Looks like it could be unfriendly


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Won't leave my house. Still no clue exactly what it is. Takes me back to an old movie


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2021)

Not the radiator. This one was on fire. Every one was okay.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 12, 2021)

Road still flooded from Elsa 
This is NE 39th Ave just west of I-75 for those of you who know Gainesville. 


Sorry it isn't clear. Took pic as we were turning.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 12, 2021)

Yes, that dog in the pic is the culprit. 
Lowe's.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Road still flooded from Elsa
> This is NE 39th Ave just west of I-75 for those of you who know Gainesville.
> 
> View attachment 1090585
> Sorry it isn't clear. Took pic as we were turning.



No drought in Florida this year. Elsa still hasn't gone away. Hopefully no more up the west coast for a while.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 12, 2021)

I had a lot of different Harley Davidson Shovelheads “back in the day” and one was similar to this one like Elvis had.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 12, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> View attachment 1090590


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 12, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> View attachment 1090590


Raspberry?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 13, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Raspberry?



Royal Blue


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 13, 2021)

Need that washer fluid and a ziptie can do almost all that duct tape can


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 13, 2021)

At a very busy northeast ga gas station and highway, about 5 minutes ago. I don't know if this guy needed a nap, or if it's a marketing strategy. Definitely looks available!


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 13, 2021)

man! That’s some CHEAP gas! 



Shadow11 said:


> At a very busy northeast ga gas station and highway, about 5 minutes ago. I don't know if this guy needed a nap, or if it's a marketing strategy. Definitely looks available!
> 
> View attachment 1090635View attachment 1090636


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## georgia_home (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 13, 2021)

Two tired pups


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 14, 2021)

Who else remembers what these wheel covers were called “back in the day”? I don’t remember having any but they were popular back then.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 14, 2021)

flynlow said:


> Ga pwr plant Scherer?


Found it. Ga. Power plant Hammond.  It is no longer in use as it was a coal plant.  According to the internet anyway.


----------



## snuffy (Jul 14, 2021)

Where?


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 14, 2021)

Mekong delta


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 14, 2021)

On my evening rides this tree calls to me and I take a danged bunch of pics of it for some reason ?


----------



## snuffy (Jul 14, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Mekong delta



No


----------



## rosewood (Jul 14, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> Who else remembers what these wheel covers were called “back in the day”? I don’t remember having any but they were popular back then. View attachment 1090779


Buddy of mine had those on one of the early Dodge Dakotas, he called it Moonraker.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 14, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Need that washer fluid and a ziptie can do almost all that duct tape can
> View attachment 1090624


Zip ties are wonderful things.  I temporized the shifter linkage on my brother's Envoy for about a week while we waited on a part to come in.  They held just fine.  Sometimes, you need 2 or more working together to suffice.  I keep them in all my vehicles and my carry backpack.

Rosewood


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 14, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Zip ties are wonderful things.  I temporized the shifter linkage on my brother's Envoy for about a week while we waited on a part to come in.  They held just fine.  Sometimes, you need 2 or more working together to suffice.  I keep them in all my vehicles and my carry backpack.
> 
> Rosewood


Same, I have them available at all times. Also keep what I call my grown man sized zips behind the seat of the truck. Probably 4ft long ?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 14, 2021)

MX5HIGH said:


> Who else remembers what these wheel covers were called “back in the day”? I don’t remember having any but they were popular back then. View attachment 1090779


Baby moons.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 14, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> On my evening rides this tree calls to me and I take a danged bunch of pics of it for some reason ?
> 
> View attachment 1090797


Like it too


----------



## rosewood (Jul 14, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Same, I have them available at all times. Also keep what I call my grown man sized zips behind the seat of the truck. Probably 4ft long ?


 I have some of those also, mine are only about 2 feet though.  Utility companies use them.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 14, 2021)

+1 on a good selection of zip ties and different types of duct tape too (ie: you might not want to use that gorilla tape on something to be taken apart later).


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Jul 14, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> View attachment 1090821


Main ingredients for a fish fry.Salt,cornmeal,onions,andcheese grits are good go withs.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Old Bay/Butter - Wrapped in foil on traeger at 3:50 for 15 minutes. I dont cook them any other way. lol


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 14, 2021)

Glad this guy didn’t crawl up the leg of a chair.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 14, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Glad this guy didn’t crawl up the leg of a chair.
> 
> View attachment 1090853


He just wants a hug!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 14, 2021)

Fourth of July sunset at St. Helena island,SC....


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 14, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> On my evening rides this tree calls to me and I take a danged bunch of pics of it for some reason ?
> 
> View attachment 1090797



Something about a lone tree in a field.....


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 14, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> man! That’s some CHEAP gas!


Yeah that guy picked the right spot to advertise. No one else had it for 2.79. Folks were in line. Problem is the folks with boats, campers, trailers were having a hard time getting around the pumps. Lol


----------



## Shadow11 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Glad this guy didn’t crawl up the leg of a chair.
> 
> View attachment 1090853[/QUOTE
> 
> Tallest 6 pointer I've ever seen!


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 14, 2021)

nrh0011 said:


> Something about a lone tree in a field.....


Makes me want to take a nature call!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 14, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Same, I have them available at all times. Also keep what I call my grown man sized zips behind the seat of the truck. Probably 4ft long ?



Those big zip ties make for an excellent practical joke when put around someone's driveshaft.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 14, 2021)

It is forevermore hot, and the humidity is not lacking out there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Glad this guy didn’t crawl up the leg of a chair.
> 
> View attachment 1090853



Non typical. Long beams and short tines. Probably be a good one next year.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Not Vietnam. That was my first guess also. Cambodia?


----------



## rosewood (Jul 14, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Those big zip ties make for an excellent practical joke when put around someone's driveshaft.


I have heard stories,  but I ain't that mean.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 15, 2021)

Full flight but the world famous daiquiri bongs have their own bin! a set, a symbol of someone’s treasured time!


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 15, 2021)

Middle TN cotton. Boy it’s hot


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 15, 2021)

Mrs Fireman and I did a little walkabout.


----------



## GT90 (Jul 15, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> Full flight but the world famous daiquiri bongs have their own bin! a set, a symbol of someone’s treasured time!
> 
> View attachment 1091030



To some folks that might look like a big bong.  To some folks....


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 15, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Mrs Fireman and I did a little walkabout.View attachment 1091063View attachment 1091064View attachment 1091065View attachment 1091066View attachment 1091067




Cloudland Canyon is one of my favorite spots!


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 15, 2021)

nrh0011 said:


> Cloudland Canyon is one of my favorite spots!


Indeed, this was our first trip there.  Nice trails and great scenery. Not overly crowded either.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Indeed, this was our first trip there.  Nice tandem trails and great scenery. Not overly crowded either.



agree.....beautiful tandem bike trails


----------



## bear claw (Jul 15, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Indeed, this was our first trip there.  Nice trails and great scenery. Not overly crowded either.


Yall was in my backyard. I just live down the road.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Yall was in my backyard. I just love down the road.



mercy.....


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 15, 2021)

bear claw said:


> Yall was in my backyard. I just live down the road.


It’s a nice place, but those curvy roads are tough on a flat lander.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 15, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Indeed, this was our first trip there.  Nice trails and great scenery. Not overly crowded either.




Looks much different than when I was there in January.


----------



## KevChap (Jul 15, 2021)

On vacation in Panama city taking the kids to ride go karts and I'm just sitting here hoping I don't smell like a heart condition???


----------



## nrh0011 (Jul 15, 2021)

ChapmanTree said:


> On vacation in Panama city taking the kids to ride go karts and I'm just sitting here hoping I don't smell like a heart condition???View attachment 1091119



I can smell it from here


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 15, 2021)

We're in PCB too. My daughter is playing in the world series this week.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 16, 2021)

Not sure why this showed up in my memories on google photos today since it was August of 17, but yeah I was a rebel that dreadfully hot and muggy day riding through the armpit of the midwest (st louis)


----------



## Old Yapper (Jul 16, 2021)

Way down south...….in Florida. Rattlesnake heaven.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 16, 2021)

Bump


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Jul 16, 2021)

Found me a plug


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2021)

....


----------



## furtaker (Jul 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091291View attachment 1091292


Is that an Eastern Indigo?


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1091291View attachment 1091292


Don’t know about your place in Lee, but over here in Dooly you just about can’t go outside without seeing a snake of some sort this year.  I think they must have had a good hatch or something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2021)

furtaker said:


> Is that an Eastern Indigo?




It`s a plain belied water snake. Little over 4 feet long.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Don’t know about your place in Lee, but over here in Dooly you just about can’t go outside without seeing a snake of some sort this year.  I think they must have had a good hatch or something.



Same here, especially oak snakes.


----------



## furtaker (Jul 16, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a plain belied water snake. Little over 4 feet long.


Gotcha. We have lots of the red bellied ones up here.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2021)

...


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 16, 2021)

Tide wasn't right, water is too murky to scallop, fish weren't biting, but still a good day at Pepperfish Keys.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Tide wasn't right, water is too murky to scallop, fish weren't biting, but still a good day at Pepperfish Keys.View attachment 1091337View attachment 1091338


Perfect water for soaking lady fish chunks for shark.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Tide wasn't right, water is too murky to scallop, fish weren't biting, but still a good day at Pepperfish Keys.View attachment 1091337View attachment 1091338


Caught a truckload of fish and scallops at pepper fish in my day


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 17, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Perfect water for soaking lady fish chunks for shark.


In between snorkel rests.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Caught a truckload of fish and scallops at pepper fish in my day


May go out of Steinhatchee next trip, look for clear water.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> May go out of Steinhatchee next trip, look for clear water.


Had a place in Horseshoe Beach right behind the crimson crest. We could go anytime. My uncle died and it was sold. I need to get back down. I spent 40 years of my life with Dixie County  Scally wags


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2021)

How long has it been since you were down there?


----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 17, 2021)

Six toed cat has a hard life.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 17, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I spent 40 years of my life with Dixie County  Scally wags



I believe the preferred nomenclature is Dixie County Deputies.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jul 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> How long has it been since you were down there?


10 years. It was starting to look like another world. It was hard to recognize. It was single wide trailers and campers.. 

My two uncles were in the battle of the bulge and heard about it from a guy they served with. They spent their days dodging explosions and bullets talking about fishing there. Both bought land in 1947



jiminbogart said:


> I believe the preferred nomenclature is Dixie County Deputies.


Haha yes indeed.  Knew them all as a kid. Every shrimp boat owner drove a Cadillac and every cop had a Rolex. They had it going on.  Many times we watched barges kicking square grouper overboard and 20 minutes later boats would come by and pick them up. Trafficing was in plain site. The crimson crest sold shirts that said save the bales to heck with the whales. I always got comments wearing at school


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 17, 2021)

10 years. So you've seen the condos.
Sure has changed over the last 40 years or so.


----------



## furtaker (Jul 18, 2021)

He was right in my trail and decided that he wasn't going to move. As soon as I tapped him with the shovel and he figured out he couldn't bite it, he went on his merry way, shaking his tail trying to make me think he was a rattlesnake.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2021)

He is enjoying the frog strangler from under my grill cover


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> He is enjoying the frog strangler from under my grill cover
> View attachment 1091682View attachment 1091683


I don't blame him! From the looks of that storm I would want to be under somebodies grill cover!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> I don't blame him! From the looks of that storm I would want to be under somebodies grill cover!!!



I ticked him off trying to get the grill in the garage so I could fire it up. I failed, ended up baking in the oven and he kept his cover ?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 18, 2021)

Caught our resident bunny rabbit in the rose bushes by the porch!


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 18, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Caught our resident bunny rabbit in the rose bushes by the porch!
> View attachment 1091727View attachment 1091728


He’s looking for Mr MacGregor’s garden


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2021)

We've had a bad rainy, hot and muggy summer so far. It's been kinda like laying under a wet wool blanket in the back of a truck with a camper shell on it after it's sit in the middle of a south GA cotton field from sun up till 4pm.

But!  After we had a massive storm come thru yesterday around 4, the sky opened up and the temps dropped into the low 60s.  Fine evening for a ride.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 20, 2021)

My drywall contractor and I were sitting in the garage yesterday when I heard something loud hit a window of the house. I looked over and saw a bird on the ground below the window. 

Clark said he saw a hawk attack the bird. We walked over there and he flipped the bird over and it had a hole in it's back.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Wanderlust (Jul 20, 2021)

Swarm I seen the other day


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 20, 2021)

Just a random sun pic and the wabash is getting deep


----------



## Mars (Jul 20, 2021)

New Betsy Ross up at the gate.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 20, 2021)

Wabash is still coming up. Current pic


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 20, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Wabash is still coming up. Current pic
> 
> View attachment 1092114


Dang. It’s a lot wider down your way than where we hunt it.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 20, 2021)

Is it time yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Is it time yet?



Good for you.....already out there hunting the toads


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Good for you.....already out there hunting the toads



never too early


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 20, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Good for you.....already out there hunting the toads


Would rather shoot pigs but someone called me an idiot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 20, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Is it time yet?


Almost


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jul 20, 2021)

The wife and I got home after visiting Memphis, Natchez and Laurel Ms. While in Laurel I stumbled on this store which sells primarily Harleys but also Jeeps and Hummers. It is a huge and incredible store and if I’m not mistaken all the employees are in recovery.  The company also sponsors a Christian motorcycle club.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2021)

Little boat full of cherry tomatoes.


----------



## flynlow (Jul 21, 2021)

Something you don't see everyday...heavy hauler going through tight turn in downtown Perry...one pulling, one pushing to help steer. Empty load. Tried to find out where they were going but all I heard was they were in Macon recently hauling a yankee dryer. Yep, had to look that one up too...big round cylinder it takes the moisture out of pulp before it's made into paper.


----------



## Resica (Jul 21, 2021)

Gotta love Yankee dryers!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2021)

Bet that was an expensive freight bill


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 21, 2021)

Wabash is still coming. Road is about gone. 

No rain next few days though.


----------



## HarryO45 (Jul 21, 2021)

*Done for the day*


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 21, 2021)

Little Mexican train


----------



## Stroker (Jul 21, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Little Mexican train View attachment 1092286


A group of us plays once a month. We have a good meal, couple of shots of cactus juice and get playing, most games last till about two in the morning. We love riding the train.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Jul 21, 2021)

Been a beautiful evening. Low humidity and a breeze keeping the mosquitos at bay.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 22, 2021)

Little buck and doe in the background feeding in an older established neighborhood in North Gainesville.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 22, 2021)

no fear or no sense?  Most likely the latter. This guy does not work for me BTW!!! He works for another contractor friend of mine, I'm just over here doing the trim inside. I've done this a lot of times but I always take the time to tie my ladders together. The bad thing is this guy was hit by a car last year and has rods and screws in his leg.


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 22, 2021)

Same guy right here.....yep, one side is on the glass ?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 22, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> no fear or no sense?  Most likely the latter. This guy does not work for me BTW!!! He works for another contractor friend of mine, I'm just over here doing the trim inside. I've done this a lot of times but I always take the time to tie my ladders together. The bad thing is this guy was hit by a car last year and has rods and screws in his leg.



No sir. Not this guy!

Had my house painted a few years ago. My house has a day basement that exits the front of the house plus 2 additional stories. I’m guessing at least 30’ to the tip of the gables and 40-45’ to the top of the chimney.

One of the workers that led the crew had some shady ladder setups too, especially for re-siding and painting the chimney.
He would also turn around and literally run down the ladder from whatever height he was at.
Completely insane IMO, but he did a nice job overall on the house!


----------



## Resica (Jul 22, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> no fear or no sense?  Most likely the latter. This guy does not work for me BTW!!! He works for another contractor friend of mine, I'm just over here doing the trim inside. I've done this a lot of times but I always take the time to tie my ladders together. The bad thing is this guy was hit by a car last year and has rods and screws in his leg.View attachment 1092370


No chicken hook?


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 22, 2021)

almost 4" of rain overnite

And no there not supposed to be in the middle of the creek.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2021)

Whats wrong with people?


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 23, 2021)

Jim,

 I file a lot of things under:

A person is smart, people are stupid!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2021)

Like you new truck, JT


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2021)

Or should I say DM


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 23, 2021)

Crickets, frogs, and backyard fountain...


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 23, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Whats wrong with people?
> View attachment 1092549



I know, right. Who in their right mind would ever buy a Chevy!  J/K


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> Like you new truck, JT



It's a nice truck, or was a nice truck ??


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> I know, right. Who in their right mind would ever buy a Chevy!  J/K



Shush yo mouth ?


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 24, 2021)

Found this in my new food plot area along with a few other glass bottles and such.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm the Sinclair of drywall.

I'll have 7 days in sanding and touch up after my drywall contractor was done hanging/finishing/sanding/equalizing the ceiling on my new house.

Basically I hand sanded all the walls and then went over the walls and ceilings with a spotlight(shine across the drywall to show any imperfections).

The industry norm is to prime the drywall and then the contractor comes back and does a touch up. Then you have to reprime all those touched up spots.

I'd rather touch them up and touch up the sanding before priming. The vast majority of issues are from sorry sanders. Poor sanding shows through paint. It's hard to fix sanding mistakes that are painted. Much easier before paint.

75% of what I'm touching up probably would not show through the paint but if I see it I fix it.

Add blue chalk(from your chalk box) to the water so you can see the patches to sand then later. It dries light color.

The secret to smooth drywall finishing is thinning the thick mud down so it goes on slick. A little dish soap will help(break the surface tension), but I don't use it.



After mixing:



Patch with deeper fill. It's dark in the middle so It's still wet:



Some dry patches and some still wet:



The ceiling is tan because it has Equalizer sprayed on it. It would have cost about $3,000 to spray the walls.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Not sure what kind of dogs my neighbor has.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Jumped on the mini ex and something caught my eye when I went to grab the joy stick.  

Don't know if it's the stinging type but I flicked it off anyway.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

Easy way to move trailers around where the truck won't fit.

 Speaking of trailers, I have a few water issues and a driveway to fix:


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Not sure what kind of dogs my neighbor has.
> 
> View attachment 1092880
> View attachment 1092881


Yeah funny looking dog,they sure are beefy looking


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

My hangers did a substandard job _and_ they covered 11 boxes. I guessed the wrong stud when I was looking for this box. 10 for 11 ain't bad. 

I patched it before the finishers started so they would finish it and the sanders would sand it.

Good news is the finishers did the best job I've ever seen. The sanders were average.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

I had 3 utility closets in the basement that were going to be unfinished(plumbing and hvac in the way) and I decided to have them hang the insulated walls so I didn't have to look at unfaced insulation.

I hung this closet while they were hanging elsewhere:



This is one of the rooms the professionals hung:


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

You can never get all the drywall dust off the chain mail fireplace screens. Cover those jewels.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 25, 2021)

Like clockwork they come down off the hills at 530. I was literally running a weedeater 40 yards away.  Buck did get up and walk off when a car came up the holler. They change their attitude   during hunting season. 9 deer in total.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 25, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Like clockwork they come down off the hills at 530. I was literally running a weedeater 40 yards away.  Buck did get up and walk off when a car came up the holler. They change their attitude   during hunting season. 9 deer in total.View attachment 1092894View attachment 1092895


Is that Durana clover? Pretty place!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 25, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Like clockwork they come down off the hills at 530. I was literally running a weedeater 40 yards away.  Buck did get up and walk off when a car came up the holler. They change their attitude   during hunting season. 9 deer in total.View attachment 1092894View attachment 1092895


X2 on the nice looking place!


----------



## Mars (Jul 25, 2021)

Took all 34ft of this little lift to take town a pecan tree without hitting the house, power line, or storage building.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 25, 2021)

Mars said:


> Took all 34ft of this little lift to take town a pecan tree without hitting the house, power line, or storage building.View attachment 1092896


Yep


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 25, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Is that Durana clover? Pretty place!


I couldn't say. The deer love it and my dad has to mow it and sweep it twice a week tho. Its a damp holler and it really grows fast. They love the tenderness of it I believe.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 25, 2021)

The danged heat and humidity is sumn else this summer. Everything has a heavy haze on it.

Last eve we cranked the pioneer up at 730 for a run down by the river. Temp was 92 and the "feel like" was 107. 

It's still gorgeous, but just a heavy and wet feeling ride


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 25, 2021)

The beans are loving the rains. About to cover the irrigation tires


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> My hangers did a substandard job _and_ they covered 11 boxes. I guessed the wrong stud when I was looking for this box. 10 for 11 ain't bad.
> 
> I patched it before the finishers started so they would finish it and the sanders would sand it.
> 
> ...


Next time take a piece of stripped 12- 2 wire about 8 or 10 inches long and cut a sharp  end on it with a pair of strippers. Push the sharp end into the sheetrock where you think the box is and you can tell if you are in the box or just hitting sheetrock on the other side.  A small hole is easier to mud than it is to patch a cut.  You can thank me later!!!?


----------



## Stob (Jul 25, 2021)

Built this over Memorial Day weekend at our old house up north with reclaimed wood- Have about $200 in it and $130 of that was the hood. It's about 90% done and will NEVER build another one. What a royal pain in the neck.


----------



## Stob (Jul 25, 2021)

I thought my pepper's were big this year!! 14" Cucumber that I found 'hiding' from me this afternoon.


----------



## flynlow (Jul 25, 2021)

Stob said:


> I thought my pepper's were big this year!! 14" Cucumber that I found 'hiding' from me this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 1092946


Woulda been a goodun next year


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 25, 2021)

Yard bird resting while it's waiting on the rest to be done


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 25, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Whats wrong with people?
> View attachment 1092549



Gotcha beat!   Who in their right mind?



Whatcha bet it has a flatulence muffler?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 25, 2021)

Good old I-75 in Ocala.


----------



## flynlow (Jul 25, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Good old I-75 in Ocala.View attachment 1093029


They don't call it Slocala for nothing


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 25, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Good old I-75 in Ocala.



I hate that stretch. You would think that jam would be up in Gainesville, not down in Ocala. 

FIL lives in Inverness. Most times we hop off 75 just north of Ocala and take the back roads. Pretty country down there.


----------



## Head East (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 25, 2021)

Only been there once(Rumor Haz It), but it was good!
Had the Grouper Reuben.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## rosewood (Jul 26, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Gotcha beat!   Who in their right mind?
> 
> View attachment 1093019
> 
> Whatcha bet it has a flatulence muffler?


Riceboy!

That trend came into existence maybe 25 years ago, one would have thought it would have faded by now, but it is alive and strong.

I call the exhaust tips "**** cans" or it has the lawn mower conversion kit, either briggs and stratton or Tecumseh package. 

Really, f@rt is a censored word?

Rosewood


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 26, 2021)

rosewood said:


> Really, f@rt is a censored word?
> 
> Rosewood



haha yep, it has been for about 20 years


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 26, 2021)

Yea Jim! It was 102 when I came through Nashville yesterday. Oven comes to mind.


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 26, 2021)

flynlow said:


> Something you don't see everyday...heavy hauler going through tight turn in downtown Perry...one pulling, one pushing to help steer. Empty load. Tried to find out where they were going but all I heard was they were in Macon recently hauling a yankee dryer. Yep, had to look that one up too...big round cylinder it takes the moisture out of pulp before it's made into paper.
> View attachment 1092229View attachment 1092230View attachment 1092231


This came through Columbus headed to Mead paper plant, I got to see them come through.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)

A set of barn doors I built for a house on Lake Burton.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 26, 2021)

Mountain Camp...
New spot I moved into on the day the pic was taken, still a little junk around.
 I moved out of a deep dark dank hole under the giant hemlock. dead hemlocks. I scrubbed the green off of it also after the pic...


----------



## basstrkr (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2021)

basstrkr said:


>



Nice?


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 26, 2021)

basstrkr said:


>


 Outstanding!!


----------



## naildrvr (Jul 26, 2021)

Yep, keep'em in the freezer. Thank me later ?


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 26, 2021)

Man, all kinds of pogie bait.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 26, 2021)

Total fail.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 26, 2021)

In my yard in January, 2018. I would love to have some of that now!


----------



## Mike 65 (Jul 26, 2021)

Had a visitor to the job today!
And yes he made it into the garage.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 26, 2021)

Looking for something else and found this...
My back (blue shirt) registering the juice for a celebrity tennis tournament at a club my dad managed.
 My dad in the white shirt over OJ's shoulder, clapping; Nicole Brown over my shoulder in the audience.
1975


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2021)

Neighbor dropped these off.  A bit of an overkill, but I'll eat em


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 27, 2021)

Precious metals on that truck.

We only got 2 and they've been sold for a month or more


----------



## HarryO45 (Jul 27, 2021)

Not everyone has a driveway.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 27, 2021)

Couple old magazines that have been laying around for a while...


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Jul 27, 2021)

A nice big 4 prong stalk of ginseng with berries.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## fireman32 (Jul 27, 2021)

Water check


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 27, 2021)

Not the best picture but look out the window. Ron White’s big ol’ building.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2021)

A view from Charlie Mountain looking down on Lake Burton.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1093615
> A view from Charlie Mountain looking down on Lake Burton.


Gorgeous!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2021)

Core Lokt said:


> View attachment 1093582


That qualify as a piggy mile high club?


----------



## Thunder Head (Jul 28, 2021)

Found this girl laying on her back on the concrete. Shes bigger around than my thumb. Moved her to the creek edge.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 28, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Water check



We had to do all the hydrants in our territory two times a year.

Flush them both times and grease and paint them once. 400-500 hydrants per station.

A lot of nasty stuff came out of those plugs including a dirty baby diaper, a bad of dope and nasty black water.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> We had to do all the hydrants in our territory two times a year.
> 
> Flush them both times and grease and paint them once. 400-500 hydrants per station.
> 
> A lot of nasty stuff came out of those plugs including a dirty baby diaper, a bad of dope and nasty black water.


How does that stuff get in the hydrant?  Aren't they connected to the fresh water supply?

Rosewood


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 28, 2021)

rosewood said:


> How does that stuff get in the hydrant?  Aren't they connected to the fresh water supply?
> 
> Rosewood



They are. They are stubbed off the water mains.

In the case of the dirty diaper and the bag of dope, hood rats took the cap off the hydrants and placed the item inside.

The doper came out and waited for his sack of dope to be flushed out when he saw the engine pull up. 

There is sediment in the water mains and when you flush the hydrant nasty red or black water comes out. If you open the valve too fast it dislodges more sediment and people call the city and complain about the nasty water in their homes. 

We flushed the hydrants until the water ran clear.


----------



## fireman32 (Jul 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> We had to do all the hydrants in our territory two times a year.
> 
> Flush them both times and grease and paint them once. 400-500 hydrants per station.
> 
> A lot of nasty stuff came out of those plugs including a dirty baby diaper, a bad of dope and nasty black water.


We flush ours once a year, we also split the flushing with the water dept.  We do paint them every year and weed eat around them as needed. You’re right about the nasty stuff that comes out of them, especially a low hydrant.  We always set 2-3 water flow alarms off at local businesses when we flush them, we have to be real careful around our two dialysis centers as well.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2021)

Ran across this yesterday evening. Wonder if this fella would come from lanes when I'm hanging a stand?


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Different view from the same mountain in the wintertime.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Another view in a different direction.  The smoke is from the forest fire back in 2016.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2021)

I was thinking it was thick today and made the mistake of looking at tomorrow. 

Nasty "feels like temp". Man I hate most of everything about summer


----------



## Resica (Jul 28, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm the Sinclair of drywall.
> 
> I'll have 7 days in sanding and touch up after my drywall contractor was done hanging/finishing/sanding/equalizing the ceiling on my new house.
> 
> ...


I've seen guys that when they were done spackling, sanding wasn't necessary, believe it or not. It wasn't me.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 28, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> I was thinking it was thick today and made the mistake of looking at tomorrow.
> 
> Nasty "feels like temp". Man I hate most of everything about summer
> View attachment 1093780View attachment 1093782


Is that dew point really 80?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 28, 2021)

Tin cup rd...runnerView attachment 1093846


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 28, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Is that dew point really 80?


Nasty


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 29, 2021)

This is a #2 2x10 we got in a framing package a few years ago. We returned it. We should have saved it.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 29, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Is that dew point really 80?


I was in my shop yesterday evening from about 7-10 just piddling with cleaning ground wires on my truck while watching the Braves.  Had 2 fans running.  Wasn't doing anything strenuous.  When I came in, my sleeveless shirt was completely soaked.  

Rosewood


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 29, 2021)

I better immorialize this...my wife done found my stash.

BTW- these colors taste better that the rainbow peanut M&Ms.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 29, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I better immorialize this...my wife done found my stash.
> 
> BTW- these colors taste better that the rainbow peanut M&Ms.


You could be accused of hoarding,send me half I’ll be quiet


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> View attachment 1093999View attachment 1094000


4hand i have a feeling my wife is gonna drag me down there for their 50 yr anniversary of the park opening.   She drug me down there kicking and screaming on their 25th.

I quit going when they installed metal detectors there.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 29, 2021)

We hadn't been in about 5 or 6 years until yesterday. Was in the area for a conference. 
Wasn't too bad. Rainy & cooler.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 29, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 4hand i have a feeling my wife is gonna drag me down there for their 50 yr anniversary of the park opening.   She drug me down there kicking and screaming on their 25th.


I think you should suggest it.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I think you should suggest it.


Eh, after 30 years, she'd take me to the Dr office if I did that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Is that dew point really 80?



Wish I could say it's a dry heat like they claim in Vegas or AZ...but ain't nothing about dry


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 29, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Wish I could say it's a dry heat like they claim in Vegas or AZ...but ain't nothing about dry
> View attachment 1094114


Its 92 here with a dew point of 74.  Do you feel like its more humid up there? I cant remember seeing a dew point of 80 here in northern Ga.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Its 92 here with a dew point of 74.  Do you feel like its more humid up there? I cant remember seeing a dew point of 80 here in northern Ga.



Hard to say, but I've always said it's sloppy humid here in the summer and I don't remember it being as sticky in GA for as long of periods of time.  Definitely bad this year.  Part of it is the area I am in is tucked in around the Ohio and the Wabash and a lot of flood ground holding the humidity in the air.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 29, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Hard to say, but I've always said it's sloppy humid here in the summer and I don't remember it being as sticky in GA for as long of periods of time.  Definitely bad this year.  Part of it is the area I am in is tucked in around the Ohio and the Wabash and a lot of flood ground holding the humidity in the air.


Well good luck sir! Cooler air will be here soon and i know you got a bunch of extra money to blow on deer season from all them truck buyers this year!??


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Well good luck sir! Cooler air will be here soon and i know you got a bunch of extra money to blow on deer season from all them truck buyers this year!??



Gonna be here before we know it. I hope


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 29, 2021)

Bless his heart


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 30, 2021)

After 10 days(I'm a 1 man show and this is my personal house) of drywall touch up it's will be time to start priming the walls tomorrow.

Touch up is usually done after drywall priming and then you have to redust off the walls and spot prime.

I wanted the walls to look really good so I did my own touch up. Most of the touch up is cleaning up the sanding job. Much better to do that without primed over it. There were 4 or 5 nail pops. Not bad for 385 boards.

I'm starting with 50 gallons of primer. Calculator says I need 52 gallons. I was going to spray and then backroll, but I decided just to roll it. Don't have to worry about overspray and blowing any wayward dust onto the drywall. 

I'm using a cheap Lowes $46 per buckle Valspar PVA primer. I got it tinted to a light gray do I can see were I'm putting it.

I'm priming and painting the drywall before trim.

After I trim the house I'll mask off the drywall and spray the trim.



Bonus dog pic:


----------



## rosewood (Jul 30, 2021)

I do not like putting up drywall with nails.  Screws are the way to go IMO.  I have nail head pops all over my house.  Don't like it.  Screws don't pop up and if you need to reposition a sheet, it is much easier than ripping it through nails.

Rosewood


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Jul 30, 2021)

Fought the I-75 Ocala traffic again this afternoon.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 30, 2021)

rosewood said:


> I do not like putting up drywall with nails.  Screws are the way to go IMO.  I have nail head pops all over my house.  Don't like it.  Screws don't pop up and if you need to reposition a sheet, it is much easier than ripping it through nails.
> 
> Rosewood




I called them "nail pops". They were actually screw pops.

A nail pop(or screw pop) is when the drywall pops back over the head of the fastener. They can be over driven but in most cases they pull the drywall into a stud that is not on the same plane as the other studs. If the fastner sucked the drywall in a good ways the drywall can pop back out.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes, this was today's price at a station in Orlando. Everywhere else it was $2.89 - $3.09.
Don't know what the deal was.
Folks were actually buying it.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Fought the I-75 Ocala traffic again this afternoon.
> View attachment 1094422


That looks just like it did last time!


----------



## Resica (Jul 30, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Its 92 here with a dew point of 74.  Do you feel like its more humid up there? I cant remember seeing a dew point of 80 here in northern Ga.


   Had a dewpoint temperature of 83 up here not too long ago. Yuck.


----------



## Resica (Jul 30, 2021)

Camp this evening.  75 with a dewpoint temperature of 51 degrees. Mid 40's tonight.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 30, 2021)

Kermit hiding behing a j-box


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 30, 2021)

A
An arbor I made a few years ago.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 30, 2021)

That arbor is sweet!


----------



## jiminbogart (Jul 30, 2021)

Poor Sophie.


----------



## Old Yapper (Jul 30, 2021)

Got lucky with this while rambling on wife's daughter's farm


----------



## rosewood (Jul 30, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I called them "nail pops". They were actually screw pops.
> 
> A nail pop(or screw pop) is when the drywall pops back over the head of the fastener. They can be over driven but in most cases they pull the drywall into a stud that is not on the same plane as the other studs. If the fastner sucked the drywall in a good ways the drywall can pop back out.


Gotcha.  They nailed mine and there are nails pulling out, u can see them.  It isn't the drywall pulling over them.


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 31, 2021)

Early morning golf. My birdie shot stopped right at the hole!


----------



## Evergreen (Jul 31, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1094515
> Early morning golf. My birdie shot stopped right at the hole!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That arbor is sweet!



Yeah it is!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 31, 2021)

Rooster Bob feeding in the yard. His lady is under the feeder


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 31, 2021)

Monsoon moisture and a deluge … drops on the windshield. Anything over 10 drops on the windshield is “rainfall”, it was spitting this morning as I left for the range.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jul 31, 2021)

Some of you will get this.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 31, 2021)

Resica said:


> Had a dewpoint temperature of 83 up here not too long ago. Yuck.


Ouch!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 1, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Wish I could say it's a dry heat like they claim in Vegas or AZ...but ain't nothing about dry
> View attachment 1094114



Which weather app are you using?  Mine doesn't offer dewpoint.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 1, 2021)

Frog in a hole!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2021)

Hickory Nut said:


> Which weather app are you using?  Mine doesn't offer dewpoint.



Hyperlocal weather


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2021)

Finally a break I'm the heat! Got into 50s last night. 

Sitting out back sipping some morning time nectar of the gods with the neighbors yard birds


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2021)

Melissa needed my truck yesterday to take the lawnmower to the shop.  I already had the mower loaded.

Her last question to me was "anything I need to know when hooking up the trailer?". I guess I didn't mention make sure it's fully seated on the ball especially when backing the mower back off it. 

Those aren't rally stripes from the factory


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 1, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Melissa needed my truck yesterday to take the lawnmower to the shop.  I already had the mower loaded.
> 
> Her last question to me was "anything I need to know when hooking up the trailer?". I guess I didn't mention make sure it's fully seated on the ball especially when backing the mower back off it.
> 
> ...


 Ouch.  I did that and the tongue went up 5 ft in the air and slapped right down locking it right on the ball hard.

  Had to check my shorts tho.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 1, 2021)

Boss man bought us a new tool


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)

A vanity I built in a friend's cabin on Lake Burton.
The legs are locust. The top and the shelf is wild cherry.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice! 

I never knew wild cherry was such a good looking wood. I've cut up some monsters for firewood over the years. I should have thrown them on the mill.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Nice!
> 
> I never knew wild cherry was such a good looking wood. I've cut up some monsters for firewood over the years. I should have thrown them on the mill.


For sure!  It is a very hard wood but it finishes out really nice.  I only have a couple of scrap pieces now. I would love to have a truck load of it.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 2, 2021)

Recall on my Ram 3500.

They say "The remedy for this condition is not currently available."

I say, replace the wheel studs.
You can even use Mopar parts.

https://www.moparpartsgiant.com/parts/mopar-stud-hub~6509866aa.html


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 2, 2021)

I have an oak tree dropping leaves.

The hail storm a month ago must have loosened them up.

This is the day after I cut the grass(and mulched the leaves).


----------



## rosewood (Aug 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Recall on my Ram 3500.
> 
> They say "The remedy for this condition is not currently available."
> 
> ...


What other remedy would there be?  Sell the dang thing and buy a Ford. 

This must have been written by a PR person that has no clue about vehicles.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 2, 2021)

Casting full of spider webs. When water filled over them rust attached to webs.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Recall on my Ram 3500.
> 
> They say "The remedy for this condition is not currently available."
> 
> ...



Theres a bunch of vehicles rolling with open recalls and no remedies.  Makes no sense to me that they will even throw the recall out there, well except to cover the backside of someone somewhere


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I have an oak tree dropping leaves.
> 
> The hail storm a month ago must have loosened them up.
> 
> ...



Hope the tree aint dying on you


----------



## mallardsx2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Stob said:


> Built this over Memorial Day weekend at our old house up north with reclaimed wood- Have about $200 in it and $130 of that was the hood. It's about 90% done and will NEVER build another one. What a royal pain in the neck.
> 
> View attachment 1092939




What insert did you use for this? Got a link to it?


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes it was


----------



## Resica (Aug 2, 2021)

At camp. Looking south off the deck


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 2, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Hope the tree aint dying on you



I hope not. It's my favorite tree.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> At camp. Looking south off the deckView attachment 1095245


Look away Dixieland


----------



## Mars (Aug 3, 2021)

Me diving at ginnie springs


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 3, 2021)

Last night's radar.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 3, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Last night's radar.



Good thing I stole saved that boat out from there before it got destroyed in a storm.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 3, 2021)

Early morning winter sky.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)

Our campsite kitchen a few weeks ago at Cherokee, N.C.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1095741
> 
> Our campsite kitchen a few weeks ago at Cherokee, N.C.


I'm headed up that way in a few weeks.  Your spot looks very similar to where we stay


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> I'm headed up that way in a few weeks.  Your spot looks very similar to where we stay


Happy Holiday Campground.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1095741
> 
> Our campsite kitchen a few weeks ago at Cherokee, N.C.


Looks peaceful!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1095647
> 
> Early morning winter sky.


I sure do love winter ...  That morning looks absolutely perfect to me! I can almost feel my ears hurting just a little bit!


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Happy Holiday Campground.


Yep


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure do love winter ...  That morning looks absolutely perfect to me! I can almost feel my ears hurting just a little bit!


It was kinda drizzling a little that morning.  I was out checking my traps as it was getting daylight.  I have never seen the sky like that.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> Yep


We go every year for the bluegrass festival.  We do a lot of cooking and smoking that weekend!


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> We go every year for the bluegrass festival.  We do a lot of cooking and smoking that weekend!


Whatcha smoking?


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 4, 2021)

Backy wacky! Medical I tell ya...


----------



## bullgator (Aug 4, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I hate that stretch. You would think that jam would be up in Gainesville, not down in Ocala.
> 
> FIL lives in Inverness. Most times we hop off 75 just north of Ocala and take the back roads. Pretty country down there.


Turn right out of my driveway and 15 miles later I’m at the Applebee’s in Inverness.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 4, 2021)

Mike 65 said:


> Whatcha smoking?





Core Lokt said:


> Backy wacky! Medical I tell ya...


Ha ha!  We usually always smoke pork ribs at Cherokee.  We are going to a bluegrass festival next week in Marion N.C.  We are going to smoke a couple of turkeys and a pork loin there.   One festival we usually smoke Boston Butts.  We feed a crowd!


----------



## Mike 65 (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Ha ha!  We usually always smoke pork ribs at Cherokee.  We are going to a bluegrass festival next week in Marion N.C.  We are going to smoke a couple of turkeys and a pork loin there.   One festival we usually smoke Boston Butts.  We feed a crowd!


Sounds awesome! Hope y’all have a blast!


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 4, 2021)

Perspective


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 4, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> We go every year for the bluegrass festival.  We do a lot of cooking and smoking that weekend!


I’ve seen the flyers for that every year just never been to one. I love to cook when camping. I entered a contest on another forum and won that months contest from a cook at that campground. It was a dang good meal!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 5, 2021)

Hilsman said:


> I’ve seen the flyers for that every year just never been to one. I love to cook when camping. I entered a contest on another forum and won that months contest from a cook at that campground. It was a dang good meal!View attachment 1095933View attachment 1095934


Yeah man! That looks good!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 5, 2021)

After all the rains, now we are bone dry.  2 weeks ago and last evening.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 5, 2021)

We got a lil wet


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm already mulching leaves.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 6, 2021)

Nailpop.

Drywall wasn't screwed down snug to the stud.

One nail above it and one nail below it and all is good.

If you have a line of them up the stud it's a bad stud(or not flushed to the plate stud). Just one and it's hanger error.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 6, 2021)

Mexican painter has an interesting paint brush mat.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 6, 2021)

I prolly aught tighten this down some before there's a highway mishap


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 6, 2021)

Washing off the dirt road so I can get more dirt road on it


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 6, 2021)

Won't be too much longer and the berries will be red.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2021)

Always wonder why these random single trees survive the cut, but I sure am glad they do


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 7, 2021)

1st day of school put a whoopin on this one?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 7, 2021)

Little feller's wiped out!??


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 7, 2021)

Durn Gopher ain't got no respect.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 7, 2021)

Something you don't see every day. An old Police call phone.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 7, 2021)

If Mexico can sue us for stuff, can I sue cali for all da smoke out there? you’ve seen this place in other pics, and the mountains. You can barely see the end of the parking lot today.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2021)

Cleanup left 8t in drive


----------



## TomC (Aug 7, 2021)

Some views out the living room window in western KY.


----------



## Resica (Aug 7, 2021)

georgia_home said:


> If Mexico can sue us for stuff, can I sue cali for all da smoke out there? you’ve seen this place in other pics, and the mountains. You can barely see the end of the parking lot today.
> 
> View attachment 1096356


We had smoke from those westerns fires for a couple of weeks on and off here in Pennsylvania.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## georgia_home (Aug 7, 2021)

i was in Virginia a few weeks back. It was there too…


Resica said:


> We had smoke from those westerns fires for a couple of weeks on and off here in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 7, 2021)

Best safety pill cutter you can buy...


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 7, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Best safety pill cutter you can buy...



Appears to work good on fangers too.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 7, 2021)

Rainy afternoon in Lawrenceville.
Literally coming down in sheets. ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 7, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Mexican painter has an interesting paint brush mat.
> 
> View attachment 1096164View attachment 1096165


What makes you think it's messicans? ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 8, 2021)

Big7 said:


> What makes you think it's messicans? ?



He bid our work one time and I recognized the name on the side of the van.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 8, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Rainy afternoon in Lawrenceville.
> Literally coming down in sheets. ?



10-15% chance of rain here yesterday. I spray 14 gallons of Killzall and then it rained. I hope it didn't wash away the weed juice.


----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 8, 2021)

Corn


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 8, 2021)

Decent sized old oak.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)

Another vanity top I made out of cedar.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 8, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## bear claw (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Aug 8, 2021)

bear claw said:


> View attachment 1096545View attachment 1096546


Is that the amphitheater at Alpharetta?


----------



## bear claw (Aug 8, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Is that the amphitheater at Alpharetta?


Oak mountain amphitheater in pelham Alabama. Not a bad seat anywhere in that place.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 9, 2021)

More than ready for this.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> More than ready for this.
> View attachment 1096784


The only way I want to see that is on a Christmas card. Hard winter weather is when the outdoor dog water bowl has a thin skim of ice on it until about 10 AM.


----------



## Resica (Aug 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> More than ready for this.
> View attachment 1096784


Can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 9, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> The only way I want to see that is on a Christmas card. Hard winter weather is when the outdoor dog water bowl has a thin skim of ice on it until about 10 AM.



What about just some fall colors from the tree?  Man I need this sumn awful right now


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> What about just some fall colors from the tree?  Man I need this sumn awful right now
> View attachment 1096802


No sir if getting to see pretty leaves is part of cold weather. I’ll make do with the Maples ,Blackgums, Hickories,and Oaks around here. A trip to North Georgia would be plenty scenic if not.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 9, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> No sir if getting to see pretty leaves is part of cold weather. I’ll make do with the Maples ,Blackgums, Hickories,and Oaks around here. A trip to North Georgia would be plenty scenic if not.




Its a huge either way.  A trip to the mountains is always good too


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 9, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> The only way I want to see that is on a Christmas card. Hard winter weather is when the outdoor dog water bowl has a thin skim of ice on it until about 10 AM.


What? You mean it thaws that day? I'm not used to that. I'm used to it being froze solid for days!  And I love it!!! I'll take winter over summer every day.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Aug 9, 2021)

Thunder Head said:


> View attachment 1096706


I'm seeing a lot of these lately. Anybody know what they're called?


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 9, 2021)

Jeepnfish said:


> I'm seeing a lot of these lately. Anybody know what they're called?


Hickory horned devil moth


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 9, 2021)

Feeding my pool deck ants.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 9, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Feeding my pool deck ants.
> View attachment 1096831




That should be laced with boric acid.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 9, 2021)

Canned some late peaches, gonna be good in a cobbler this winter.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 9, 2021)

A couple of Italian delights.

Forgot where the pizza is from but the manicotti was got today on my wayhome from work.  With the family at the beach without me, I went by the best Italian around here (Provinos) and grabbed some supper


----------



## Sixes (Aug 9, 2021)

Difference between OCD and normalness from a recent trip with a buddy.

My clothes are straight out of my duffle and as good as they got, my buddy's are neatly folded and remained that way until I couldn't take it anymore and twisted them into a pile, and he immediately straightened them out!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> That should be laced with boric acid.



Amdro. Ant buffet. They love it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 9, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Difference between OCD and normalness from a recent trip with a buddy.
> 
> My clothes are straight out of my duffle and as good as they got, my buddy's are neatly folded and remained that way until I couldn't take it anymore and twisted them into a pile, and he immediately straightened them out!
> 
> View attachment 1096845View attachment 1096846


 Do I recognize those bad spreads?


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Do I recognize those bad spreads?



The Alamo on Stewart Avenue?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> The Alamo on Stewart Avenue?



Fish camp...


----------



## Sixes (Aug 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Do I recognize those bad spreads?





1eyefishing said:


> Fish camp...


Yep.

From our June trip


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 9, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Yep.
> 
> From our June trip



Holler next time you head down. My camper is the one closest to the motel row with the sail shades over it.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 10, 2021)

I used to get on moms garage with a ladder. Jump up and hoist myself on to the main roof. Walk all over it cleaning out the gutters. Im either smarter or afraid these days. not sure which. Putting the ole climbing gear to good use.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 10, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> The Alamo on Stewart Avenue?



Now THAT brings back memories.  Crystal Palace...Clarence Carter, Clarence Carter Ohhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 10, 2021)

He would prolly take a nibble out of the back of your leg


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 10, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> He would prolly take a nibble out of the back of your leg
> View attachment 1096942



And you wouldn't even know he landed on you.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 10, 2021)

three tigers in natural habitat


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 10, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> He would prolly take a nibble out of the back of your leg
> View attachment 1096942


No he would feel like he took a hunk out of your leg.  To be so small they sure do have some mean tushes!!


----------



## Stob (Aug 11, 2021)

View from the front porch up at the house in the hills about 815 tonight. Love this place!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 11, 2021)

ClemsonRangers said:


> three tigers in natural habitat
> 
> View attachment 1097009


Thought prayin' mantis for a sec ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 11, 2021)

Going big..
I love this place.
Was the tallest hotel in the world for a while.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2021)

Same Road. 1/4 Mile Apart.
Different Side Of The Road.

GOD gives country folks....
DIRTBOWS ?

Just glad I take a dirt road to work.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 12, 2021)

This boy has his priorities straight


----------



## Big7 (Aug 13, 2021)

Historic Talmo, Georgia founded in 1840


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 13, 2021)

One of our fans slung a blade the other day. It was a sad day.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 14, 2021)

I wish every one of these was a dollar......


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m pretty sure that’s a Kite bird, there were 3 of them flying around.  The little song birds were not happy about it either.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 14, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s a Kite bird, there were 3 of them flying around.  The little song birds were not happy about it either.View attachment 1097715


I saw  a Kite here a while back and saw another one Thursday afternoon.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 14, 2021)

Working on a house I inherited.  The rear deck was obviously not attached correctly, caused some sill rot and and subfloor damage.  In the process of replacing about 12 feet of it.  It’s a learning process.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 14, 2021)

I ain’t much on identifying birds, but I think this guy is more worried about coyotes than traffic.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2021)

4HAND said:


> I wish every one of these was a dollar......
> View attachment 1097702View attachment 1097703


Be good bait when they get little legs and still have some tail to run a hook through. ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 14, 2021)

Old Cotton Gin. Monroe, Ga.
Was still operating in the 70's.
Cotton farmers from neighboring counties would bring their wagons here.

I always wanted to slide down the roof and land in a bale of cotton as a boy.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 14, 2021)

Fine ride yesterday evening.


----------



## B. White (Aug 14, 2021)

Front yard this evening


----------



## Head East (Aug 15, 2021)

Eye of the storm yesterday.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 15, 2021)

Even old rock stars need a bath every once in a while


----------



## Big7 (Aug 16, 2021)

Saw my boy today. He wanted to ride home with PaPa. ? I love that little old fellow. He's 9 or 10 now?? IDK.. X keeps up with all that.
Granddaughters woff woff's at him and he goes to baying. ? ?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2021)

Yet again a nice evening for a ride. Hopefully the tolerable weather for last 3 days is the norm for the rest of August and not the exception.  Water is way down


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Yet again a nice evening for a ride. Hopefully the tolerable weather for last 3 days is the norm for the rest of August and not the exception.  Water is way down
> View attachment 1098209View attachment 1098210


What river is that?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> What river is that?


It's just a Big Creek...no really it's called Big Creek 

Here is where the bridge is and where it connects with the Wabash.


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 16, 2021)

We just got back from a trip to Eluethera, Bahamas. Beautiful place that has not been spoiled yet with too much tourism.


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 16, 2021)

One more pic at the end of a day.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 16, 2021)

A few from my tromp around Dawson Forest yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> It's just a Big Creek...no really it's called Big Creek
> 
> Here is where the bridge is and where it connects with the Wabash.
> View attachment 1098211View attachment 1098212


Looks like limb line heaven to me.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 16, 2021)

Got hung up a couple times, but was able to wade over and untangle.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 16, 2021)

New guy leaning that firemen don’t walk, they crawl. He’s got a ways to go.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 16, 2021)

Scripture over the inner doorway in our office.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 17, 2021)

Hydraulic drop cloth.

Painting the house. I rolled the primer and I'm spraying the 2 tops coats(only the white paint in the closets, laundry rooms, pantry,mudroom and garage. Darker top coats will get rolled).

I vacuumed the floor and then I use a pump sprayer to spray a band of water around the base of the walls. About a half a gallon will do everything. Keeps dust from blowing up into the paint.

This is the pantry.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 17, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Scripture over the inner doorway in our office.



I built a house at the lake 20 years ago. My wife picked out those same(or close) paint colors for the master bedroom. One of my bankers saw it and said "The color of money.".


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 17, 2021)

Shout out to Rooster Todd.

He heard I was going to build some saw benches and since lumber is so expensive he called me and said he would bring me a couple that he custom built. 

He drove up yesterday and put these on the back porch. Then he asked if I could give him some gas money and maybe a little something for lunch.  

These benches are actually 7 or 8 years old. We built them when my business partner built his house. Not bad for being out in the weather for the entire time.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2021)

Would have been a much better sit in the shade if the skeeters werent willing to carry me off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2021)

Head East said:


> Eye of the storm yesterday. View attachment 1097914


Looks like a whale's eye. COOL!


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 17, 2021)

You have to love the engineering genius of the 5.4 triton.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 17, 2021)

Been there done that


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 17, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> You have to love the engineering genius of the 5.4 triton.View attachment 1098525


Ever broke one off ? Baaad baaad day.
Here is a tip i learned from an old ford tech, the day before you change em use one of those intake carbon cleaner kits like bg or whoever. Helps get some of the buildup off. Then next morning when you change em use an impact wrench gun with an extention to break em loose, but go easy. Just a quick blast on the trigger then let off. Then a couple more blasts and you are home free! Had it work many many times.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 17, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> Ever broke one off ? Baaad baaad day.
> Here is a tip i learned from an old ford tech, the day before you change em use one of those intake carbon cleaner kits like bg or whoever. Helps get some of the buildup off. Then next morning when you change em use an impact wrench gun with an extention to break em loose, but go easy. Just a quick blast on the trigger then let off. Then a couple more blasts and you are home free! Had it work many many times.


We bought the expedition used with 95,000 on it.  Mechanic quoted $3-400 to replace the plugs, but I’m cheap.  Bought new plugs and the tool to remove broken ones.  Broke two the first time changing them, it was no fun atall.  I go heavy with the anti-seize now.  After about 40,000 miles they start going bad and I have to replace them.


----------



## flynlow (Aug 17, 2021)

You could see it from end to end when we rounded the corner. It was gone in a matter of seconds after I pulled over and took the shot...


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 18, 2021)

Another one field ready


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 18, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Scripture over the inner doorway in our office.
> View attachment 1098295


I personally don't like seeing that


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 18, 2021)

flynlow said:


> You could see it from end to end when we rounded the corner. It was gone in a matter of seconds after I pulled over and took the shot...
> 
> View attachment 1098568


Full double bow.

Very rate according to the weather channel piece I saw a week or so ago.

Only seen it 3-4 times in person myself .

Eta - did you even see the top one?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 18, 2021)

Slab leak and precision hammer drilling. I'm beginning to think no pipe is better than another. When installed incorrectly....


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 18, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Old Cotton Gin. Monroe, Ga.
> Was still operating in the 70's.
> Cotton farmers from neighboring counties would bring their wagons here.
> 
> I always wanted to slide down the roof and land in a bale of cotton as a boy.View attachment 1097804



Did you ever get to play in the cotton seed house?


----------



## M80 (Aug 18, 2021)

Old faithful


----------



## flynlow (Aug 19, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Full double bow.
> 
> Very rate according to the weather channel piece I saw a week or so ago.
> 
> ...


Good catch...we didn't see it when we took the pic, it wasn't until later when we showed it to a friend he pointed it out. I can't remember ever seeing a double bow before.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 19, 2021)

No explanation needed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 19, 2021)

M80 said:


> View attachment 1098805
> Old faithful



Fine looking gun!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 19, 2021)

My wife's ex boss came to visit her while I was in Florida on storm watch. I think she wants her back!  (NOT gonna happen.)

 These things are 3' tall and 3' wide.


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## M80 (Aug 19, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> Fine looking gun!


Thanks Jim. Hoping y’all have a great season. Someone hacked my Facebook account and I haven’t been on there for over a month lol. Trying to get that fixed. I used to be mwilliams80 on here but changed it to M80. I’ll keep up with your hunts through GON.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 19, 2021)

Watermelon capitol of the world is moving on up.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 19, 2021)

A little disappointing. Mercury. ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 19, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> Did you ever get to play in the cotton seed house?


Yes. They also ground cotton seed oil and meal there. Not the whole time they operated tho.
Last time I was inside was prolly in 1975


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2021)

Shadow from a palmetto tree shell piece hanging in kitchen window on the  fridge door.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 19, 2021)

M80 said:


> Thanks Jim. Hoping y’all have a great season. Someone hacked my Facebook account and I haven’t been on there for over a month lol. Trying to get that fixed. I used to be mwilliams80 on here but changed it to M80. I’ll keep up with your hunts through GON.



Glad to have you along as always


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 19, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Yes. They also ground cotton seed oil and meal there. Not the whole time they operated tho.
> Last time I was inside was prolly in 1975



We used to dive off the rafters into the seeds, It was the nearest thing to snow we ever had.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 19, 2021)

Drove from Dallas to OKC today. These things are huge.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 19, 2021)

Another project almost finished. Just gotta hang lights and wash bricks and then it's payday?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 19, 2021)

Serious moisture problems


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 20, 2021)

40 more gallons of paint.

That's 118 gallons for the interior of the house so far. I'm hoping another 25 will finish it up. I would have never guessed it would take 143 gallon to paint the inside of the house, but I've never painted the inside of a new house before. All my painters always did turn key work so I never paid attention to how much paint they used. 



Moved a walk board and a 3 legged frog was under it. He still hopped good and the injury/birth defect was healed with no scar.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Aug 20, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Another project almost finished. Just gotta hang lights and wash bricks and then it's payday?View attachment 1099017
> View attachment 1099019



I want one...


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 20, 2021)

My brother sent this pic to me this morning. Looking from the Bama side over Lake George.


----------



## Stob (Aug 20, 2021)

Replacing the window at the house in the hills that was broken before we purchased the house, I found this gem. $3.33 Marlboro's yall!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 20, 2021)

...


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 20, 2021)

Getting ready to do it again


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 20, 2021)

double pocket door. I started working construction 28 years ago and this was a first for me.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 20, 2021)

Stob said:


> Replacing the window at the house in the hills that was broken before we purchased the house, I found this gem. $3.33 Marlboro's yall!
> 
> View attachment 1099142


How much are cigarettes now?


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 20, 2021)

Staircase I done a while back in that big house I built


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 20, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> How much are cigarettes now?


A pack of marlboro's here are $6.58 plus tax. That's what I saw the other day. I quit smoking 4-1/2 years ago.


----------



## Stob (Aug 20, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> A pack of marlboro's here are $6.58 plus tax. That's what I saw the other day. I quit smoking 4-1/2 years ago.


The bluer the state, that goes to anywhere from $8-12 per pack.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 20, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> A pack of marlboro's here are $6.58 plus tax. That's what I saw the other day. I quit smoking 4-1/2 years ago.


The first pack of cigarettes I ever bought was 25 cents in a little neighborhood grocery store.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 20, 2021)

Dang fine 2 man band on a nice somewhat cool evening with a lil breeze pouring off the corn field.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 20, 2021)

Maybe add a video to break the random photo rules


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 20, 2021)

It's that time again.


----------



## Whitefeather (Aug 20, 2021)

^^^^^Picture of the year^^^^


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 21, 2021)

Baby boy is 14 today, got him a gitfiddle


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2021)

Now that's a good gift! Does he play now or is he just starting to learn?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 21, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Now that's a good gift! Does he play now or is he just starting to learn?


He’s been learning the piano and getting pretty good at it.  So he and we decided he should try the guitar as well.  Today will be the first time trying.  My brother in law is an accomplished player, he’s going to help him with it.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 21, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Baby boy is 14 today, got him a gitfiddle View attachment 1099274


That is awesome. I wanted to learn the guitar and harmonica, but never moved forward with the idea. I sure wish I would've before the kids came along. Good luck to the young man and tell him Happy Birthday ??


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> He’s been learning the piano and getting pretty good at it.  So he and we decided he should try the guitar as well.  Today will be the first time trying.  My brother in law is an accomplished player, he’s going to help him with it.


That's awesome. I play guitar.
My son started playing when he was about 10 & was learning slide guitar, but he's kind of lost interest the last couple of years.
Not gonna push him, but I hope he picks it back up.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 21, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> That is awesome. I wanted to learn the guitar and harmonica, but never moved forward with the idea. I sure wish I would've before the kids came along. Good luck to the young man and tell him Happy Birthday ??


Me too, I even bought a harmonica years ago.  I have exactly zero musical talent though, he gets it all from his momma.  Her whole family can either play, sing or both.


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 21, 2021)

Thankful for a gas stove when the current is off. The 6yo wanted pizza warmed up, so here's to having warm pizza ?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2021)

?


----------



## naildrvr (Aug 21, 2021)

4HAND said:


> ?
> View attachment 1099353


Should we keep a watch in the cafe forum?


----------



## Stob (Aug 21, 2021)

Trying my best to give lotsa love to floors that a veteran from every war since 1860 has walked on. It's a bit nerve-racking to be honest.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> Should we keep a watch in the cafe forum?


Might not hurt.


----------



## B. White (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2021)

B. White said:


> View attachment 1099397


Beautiful moon & a beautiful place!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hiding in plain site! Or so it thought…


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 22, 2021)

This will get your attention when you are sitting on your folding chair at the beach!


----------



## Stob (Aug 22, 2021)

More floor staining on another episode of "This Really, Really, Old House".


----------



## TomC (Aug 22, 2021)

Finally got around to building a carry-all


----------



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Hiding in plain site! Or so it thought…
> View attachment 1099444View attachment 1099446


Found a few tiny toads today and used them strung on a Beetle Spin today.
Fish love them.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2021)

Kudzu is KING ?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 23, 2021)

A duplicate for some of you in Paymasters Cafe, but these go well in here too.  Yesterday was pizza day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Baby boy is 14 today, got him a gitfiddle View attachment 1099274


Best gift I EVER gave my son. Be careful, those gitfittles are addicting. I think he now has 5 or six.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2021)

Natures beauty


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2021)

Berries are turning red.  If you look close you can see another plant below the big one that has red berries too!


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 23, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Natures beautyView attachment 1099765View attachment 1099766View attachment 1099767


Is that recent?  I would love to find a patch like that right now!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 23, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> Is that recent?  I would love to find a patch like that right now!


Todays picture. They weren't there 4 or 5 days ago. I don't know what they are, pretty sure they aint sulfur shelf tho. I don't know my mushrooms and I aint a gambler.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 24, 2021)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Todays picture. They weren't there 4 or 5 days ago. I don't know what they are, pretty sure they aint sulfur shelf tho. I don't know my mushrooms and I aint a gambler.


I think its chanterelles but I'm not qualified to make that call by looking at a picture.  You are wise not to gamble on it!


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Aug 24, 2021)

Storm we got yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2021)

Bring back winter!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Aug 24, 2021)

No 


blood on the ground said:


> Bring back winter!View attachment 1099995


No thanks yank!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring back winter!View attachment 1099995


NO!!! Hush yo mouf.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2021)

livinoutdoors said:


> No
> 
> No thanks yank!?


No yank here! I just appreciate the cool weather while it’s briefly here in GA!


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 24, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring back winter!



You can have my share. I'll take the heat and humidity over cold any/every day.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 24, 2021)

Went down to a sawmill in Baxley to pick up 50 sticks of 1x6x16' V groove select cypress for the master bed room ceiling at the new house. They are proud of it but it's some of the prettiest wood I've laid hands on. 



The Baxley Ford dealer had a new Bronco(not the smaller sport) in stock. I had to stop and take a look. I have a '76 and a '77(and have had other first gens) and I think they did a good job "modernizing" the truck.

I wish the would just do a dead nuts clone of the first gen though. Why reinvent the wheel?

My wife will get one when the prices get back to normal. I'm used to paying 10k below MSRP. I won't pay 10k above.


----------



## Stob (Aug 24, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Went down to a sawmill in Baxley to pick up 50 sticks of 1x6x16' V groove select cypress for the master bed room ceiling at the new house. They are proud of it but it's some of the prettiest wood I've laid hands on.
> 
> View attachment 1100030View attachment 1100031
> 
> ...


I am remodeling a house we purchased a few months ago that is 135 years old. The siding on the outside is Cypress. Trying to recover some from a few of the old houses slated for demolishing. That wood is very hardy and will last forever.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 24, 2021)

Stob said:


> I am remodeling a house we purchased a few months ago that is 135 years old. The siding on the outside is Cypress. Trying to recover some from a few of the old houses slated for demolishing. That wood is very hardy and will last forever.



I'm gonna put cypress siding on the next house I build(for myself).


----------



## flynlow (Aug 24, 2021)

Enjoying the view of the ole smoky's


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2021)

17th floor moon shot PCB


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 24, 2021)

Few random beach trip pics


----------



## Stob (Aug 24, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I'm gonna put cypress siding on the next house I build(for myself).


Me too! I have one more in me. My final home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 25, 2021)

Stranding


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 25, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1100137


Amazing


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 25, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> Stranding



Did he make it?


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 25, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Did he make it?


Yes we didn’t see any get in a bad way.  Almost a couple times.  What a cool experience we watched about ten of them - you could see the team work and rotating to feed.  Birds liked it too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1100147Stranding


That's an awesome sight to see. Watched a mama teaching her calf to do this at the Marina while at the beach. Tried to video it, but I'm not real smart with the dumb smart phone.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Prints on my highly oxidized bow. I can't figure anything but cat?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 25, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1100137


Awesome that owl will keep the birds away.  Lol.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 25, 2021)

sunset on the Panhandle a few years ago


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 26, 2021)

Expensive slip...although I just sold it for $350 with the cracked screen


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 26, 2021)

alaskan slingshot


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 26, 2021)

How do I get my summit climber up that tree?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 26, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> View attachment 1100374alaskan slingshot


It really is as perfect as they get


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 26, 2021)

HarryO45 said:


> How do I get my summit climber up that tree?


Step ladder


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring back winter!View attachment 1099995


You can keep the snow, but bring in the cold!


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2021)

She’s not new, but she gets the job done.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 26, 2021)

Poor Miss Bea found what we believe was a copperhead. Got her twice.  She’s doing decent with it.  About a inch between the fangs.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 26, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> She’s not new, but she gets the job done.View attachment 1100414



That’s a lot cooler than new in my book!


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 27, 2021)

Caught my teenager smoking,


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 27, 2021)

This caterpillar either tastes bad or was too big to swallow. 

Anole let it go 20 seconds after I snapped pic.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sitting on the back porch of a peaceful rental 20' from a beautiful river.


Listening to a drunk redneck hollering at his woman "He ain't going to jail by himself tonight ". ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Fan Number 17 (Aug 28, 2021)

Visited one of my favorite places yesterday. I have a ton of great memories here.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## HughW2 (Aug 28, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Poor Miss Bea found what we believe was a copperhead. Got her twice.  She’s doing decent with it.  About a inch between the fangs.View attachment 1100417View attachment 1100418


Hope she does okay.  Poor girl.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 28, 2021)

Courtesy of my wife's green thumb.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 28, 2021)

This was in my mama's house for about as long as I can remember. It's in mine now.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 28, 2021)

4hand that's a pretty piece of cedar. 

Really nice heirloom.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 28, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 4hand that's a pretty piece of cedar.
> 
> Really nice heirloom.


Thanks. I really like it.


----------



## Stob (Aug 28, 2021)

Finished staining the floors today. Poly tomorrow then two nights in a hotel- Shoe/base molding on Tuesday afternoon and then the window comes in on Thursday.

Riding back south for a while this weekend. Back in September to get ready for bow and tidy up the house. Arriving back mid Oct until December with Gun hunts the week of Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice peaceful ride to the springs today. The hot dogs aren't bad either if you don't run into 3' washing machine waves on the way back.

Or when you are mooring up and the local immigrants decide to off a few where your truck is parked.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 28, 2021)

Dadgum.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 29, 2021)

Fog yesterday morning.

It didn't stop the local liberal idiot Lance Armstrong wannabees from riding their road bicycles, with no lights, while wearing all black.

Scared the mess outa me when one appeared 3' into the roadway just pedaling along.

It seems the more hardcore they want to look on their bikes the less likely they are to have lights of bright colored clothing. 

There was 100' or less visibility in some areas.

Dumb.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 29, 2021)

Cypress boards for the master ceiling. This is half of them.

1 coat prestain conditioner(first time I've used it, can't really tell any difference), 1 coat Minwax Red Chestnut and one(only one since it's a ceiling) coat Minwax satin poly. 

I tried about 10 stain mix and single stain combos and when with straight red Chestnut.

No poly:


After 1 coat satin poly:


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 29, 2021)

Mama's house (the house I grew up in) has real hardwood floors, tongue & groove pine walls & ceilings. 
I hear the new owner is covering the walls & ceilings with sheet rock. 
I would have loved to bought & removed that wood from him.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Mama's house (the house I grew up in) has real hardwood floors, tongue & groove pine walls & ceilings.
> I hear the new owner is covering the walls & ceilings with sheet rock.
> I would have loved to bought & removed that wood from him.



That pine is worth removing and paying for his drywall to call it even.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 29, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> That pine is worth removing and paying for his drywall to call it even.


Unfortunately it's too late.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 29, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Mama's house (the house I grew up in) has real hardwood floors, tongue & groove pine walls & ceilings.
> I hear the new owner is covering the walls & ceilings with sheet rock.
> I would have loved to bought & removed that wood from him.


Dang,  wish you could have rescued it. 

One of my cousins has his office paneled in wood recovered from a barn at the place my dad and uncles were raised.  Makes me jealous everytime I see it.  Beautiful stuff.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 29, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Dang,  wish you could have rescued it.
> 
> One of my cousins has his office paneled in wood recovered from a barn at the place my dad and uncles were raised.  Makes me jealous everytime I see it.  Beautiful stuff.


I did get several boards when we were cleaning everything out, that I guess were extra when they built the house.
I think it's enough to go from the mantle to the ceiling in our house.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1100713


This is the best one yet!!!!!!


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 29, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1100713



LOL Bout lost my drink.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 29, 2021)

If anybody notices flowers like these on the square in Dahlonega,  they can thank my daughter who as a Sr.. spread a bag full of seeds collected from our gardens at home..

Last time i was there, there were millions of them in full bloom a couple of years after the fact..

Midnight guerilla gardening at it's finest.


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 29, 2021)

Rescue Randy broke his leg.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2021)

Corn is getting there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2021)

Washing the dust off the mule so it can get dusty again this evening ?


----------



## Shadow11 (Aug 30, 2021)

One of those big, pesty, mater eating worms up close. Kind of neat looking up close. Ate holes in 5 maters since 2 days ago though.

Going fishing later, so I'm gonna throw it, and any more i see in the worm bucket, and see what happens.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 30, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> One of those big, pesty, mater eating worms up close. Kind of neat looking up close. Ate holes in 5 maters since 2 days ago though.
> 
> Going fishing later, so I'm gonna throw it, and any more i see in the worm bucket, and see what happens.
> View attachment 1101268View attachment 1101269View attachment 1101270


Hope you take some good bait with you


----------



## flynlow (Aug 30, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice peaceful ride to the springs today. The hot dogs aren't bad either if you don't run into 3' washing machine waves on the way back.
> 
> Or when you are mooring up and the local immigrants decide to off a few where your truck is parked.
> View attachment 1100935View attachment 1100936View attachment 1100937View attachment 1100938


Brings back memories, wife and I used to go there often when we lived in Ocala. We would launch in Astor, ride up the St. John's and cut the corner of Lake George. We remember those 3' washboard waves well on those stormy afternoons.


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 30, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> Rescue Randy broke his leg.View attachment 1101031



At our company we made a recue doll. His name was Oscar Roundhead.
Front office didn't like us turning in a time card for him.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2021)

Looking down toward Clayton.  The mountain in the background with a tower on top of it is Glassy Mountain.


----------



## Doug B. (Aug 30, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1101372
> Looking down toward Clayton.  The mountain in the background with a tower on top of it is Glassy Mountain.


Ok, you can't see the tower in the picture.  It's the mountain in the background that is to the right.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Nice peaceful ride to the springs today. The hot dogs aren't bad either if you don't run into 3' washing machine waves on the way back.
> 
> Or when you are mooring up and the local immigrants decide to off a few where your truck is parked.
> View attachment 1100935View attachment 1100936View attachment 1100937View attachment 1100938


Spent some time there as a yougun. Biggest gator I ever saw was in Lake George....in the daytime


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 30, 2021)

basstrkr said:


> At our company we made a recue doll. His name was Oscar Roundhead.
> Front office didn't like us turning in a time card for him.


?


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 30, 2021)

We have sat Randy in a chair in the bay, amazing how many folks wave at him.


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 30, 2021)

My hawks and owls are behind in their work. This is the latest I've seen tree rats around my house. Funny how nature works and replenishes itself. Parking under a huge hickory tree that they're wearing out. Sounds like rain drops all day long


----------



## Stob (Aug 30, 2021)

Welcome to 2021, ole floors- now go stick your head under the pillow, today sucks! I was worried sick that I'd screw you up! 

Ohh my back!


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 30, 2021)

The tree rays at my house don't drop pecans on the house.... they throw them down with reckless abandon.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 30, 2021)

fireman32 said:


> We have sat Randy in a chair in the bay, amazing how many folks wave at him.



They do stand out by having no clothes on.?


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 30, 2021)

Spent about 3 hours at my Church tonight installing this new drum enclosure.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 30, 2021)

Gyro bowl at a local Greek restaurant. 
Delicious!


----------



## basstrkr (Aug 31, 2021)

It's purdy ,but.... i ain't so shore bout it.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 31, 2021)

Shadow11 said:


> One of those big, pesty, mater eating worms up close. Kind of neat looking up close. Ate holes in 5 maters since 2 days ago though.
> 
> Going fishing later, so I'm gonna throw it, and any more i see in the worm bucket, and see what happens.
> View attachment 1101268View attachment 1101269View attachment 1101270


I wonder what's the function of the grommets on the side of that worm.

Nature can be weird.

Will have to ask my  biologist daughter.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 31, 2021)

Made up 8 stain(with one coat satin poly) samples on red oak for my wife to take a look at for the new floor. I actually like the "red oak" stain color the best. It's on the bottom, row next to last on the right.






This is Red Chestnut stain on the red oak and on a small piece of cypress that I cut of the end of a board that went on the ceiling. I was hoping the stain would make the red oak look like the cypress.


----------



## Stob (Aug 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Made up 8 stain(with one coat satin poly) samples on red oak for my wife to take a look at for the new floor. I actually like the "red oak" stain color the best. It's on the bottom, row next to last on the right.
> 
> View attachment 1101670
> 
> ...


Hmm, what does the saw dust look like?


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 1, 2021)

Stob said:


> Hmm, what does the saw dust look like?



Like regular sawdust. Nothing unusual.


----------



## Fan Number 17 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Buck70 (Sep 1, 2021)

Camouflage at its best


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 1, 2021)

Errbody needs a jar of these ?


----------



## Resica (Sep 1, 2021)

City Hall in Philadelphia Monday. Tallest masonry building in the world. Marble,limestone and brick.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 1, 2021)

and mandated to be the tallest building allowed in philly..  until the ?mid 80’s?

Forget the exact date, but they abandoned the mandate to allow more modern skyscraper-ish buildings



Resica said:


> City Hall in Philadelphia Monday. Tallest masonry building in the world. Marble,limestone and brick.View attachment 1101788


----------



## Stob (Sep 1, 2021)

Resica said:


> City Hall in Philadelphia Monday. Tallest masonry building in the world. Marble,limestone and brick.View attachment 1101788


Have been there many times, way too many. Lot of drunk nights weaving back to the hotel using Penn as the only reference. 

Up until the last couple of decades, the city had a law that no building could exceed the height of Penn's hat.


----------



## Resica (Sep 1, 2021)

Stob said:


> Have been there many times, way too many. Lot of drunk nights weaving back to the hotel using Penn as the only reference.
> 
> Up until the last couple of decades, the city had a law that no building could exceed the height of Penn's hat.


Yea. They've gone past Billy Penn's head since then.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Cave Spring in NW Ga.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 1, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Cave Spring in NW Ga.


What are we looking at?

Place to fill up an aquatainer?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Few Hydrangea's in my yard


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> What are we looking at?
> 
> Place to fill up an aquatainer?


Glock its considered some of the best-purest water in Ga., ranked #2 in the state a local tells me. Locals bring all their water containers to this spot to get this water. Its a huge amount of water gushing out of a hillside / cave, a little NW of Cedartown.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Gulf Sunset


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Forgotten Thomas - Butts Cemetery, North Baldwin County. This is on land once belonging to my Grandma's Patriot ancestor, James Thomas of Va. After he passed the land became Butts land thru marriage. The internet calls this the Butts Thomas Cemetery, but Thomas came first so I am naming it the Thomas - Butts Cemetery.
This fall I intend to hire someone to help me clean a huge oak tree of the cemetery. Very cool old iron fence surrounds it.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 1, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Forgotten Thomas - Butts Cemetery, North Baldwin County. This is on land once belonging to my Grandma's Patriot ancestor, James Thomas of Va. After he passed the land became Butts land thru marriage. The internet calls this the Butts Thomas Cemetery, but Thomas came first so I am naming it the Thomas - Butts Cemetery.
> This fall I intend to hire someone to help me clean a huge oak tree of the cemetery. Very cool old iron fence surrounds it.


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## ngamtns (Sep 1, 2021)

Sunrise


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 1, 2021)

Wren nest in fern, resident Rat snake hawngry. I wouldn’t let him have them. I shood’em away to live another day. He came back three times that night. And a couple more over 2 more days. I finally took those 2 dog tie down ropes off the column and he couldn’t get back up there so easily anymore and went his merry way.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 1, 2021)

Doug B. said:


> The mountain in the background with a tower on top of it is Glassy Mountain.



Hiked to the tower a couple of years ago. Unbelievably beautiful views from atop the tower.
I hope it’s still open for climbing. They had warning signs when we went.
If you can’t climb the tower, there’s little reason to hike up there IMO. Not much of a view from ground level.


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 2, 2021)

This is gonna require a snack


----------



## Mars (Sep 2, 2021)

Sunset on the driveway


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 2, 2021)

He was checking for level.


----------



## B. White (Sep 2, 2021)

The dog's life was not so simple yesterday.  He got yelled out for taking off and chasing something at daylight when the wife let him out.  I let him out at noon and watched a black snake strike and miss when he went to relieve himself.  Then he has to show restraint and not end up with a knot on the head.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 2, 2021)

Chicken nuggets on his brain^^^


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 2, 2021)

B. White said:


> The dog's life was not so simple yesterday.  He got yelled out for taking off and chasing something at daylight when the wife let him out.  I let him out at noon and watched a black snake strike and miss when he went to relieve himself.  Then he has to show restraint and not end up with a knot on the head.
> 
> View attachment 1101972


Dogs gotta do what a dogs gotta do.

Nice looking pup


----------



## Stob (Sep 2, 2021)

I put down tile back earlier this year and had to take off some of the ole door. They sure don't make things like they used to!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2021)

naildrvr said:


> View attachment 1101922
> This is gonna require a snack
> 
> View attachment 1101923



No Saltines?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2021)

...


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 2, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> No Saltines?


Not this time


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 2, 2021)

Resica said:


> City Hall in Philadelphia Monday. Tallest masonry building in the world. Marble,limestone and brick.View attachment 1101788



Where are the trees and woods?


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 2, 2021)

My oldest that is 24 now. Just found this the other day



This is her now



Youngest girl in the background


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Stob said:


> I put down tile back earlier this year and had to take off some of the ole door. They sure don't make things like they used to!



It never occurred to me to salvage all of the doors from my mother's house before the developer tore it(and several neighbors' houses) down. I should have gotten the doors and floors.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It never occurred to me to salvage all of the doors from my mother's house before the developer tore it(and several neighbors' houses) down. I should have gotten the doors and floors.



You can build three houses out of one of the old ones. Built like tanks.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 2, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> You can build three houses out of one of the old ones. Built like tanks.



Yep.

I hated the plaster lathe walls when I was a kid. I'd love to have them now.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 2, 2021)




----------

